# Two nights, Two lockups



## wagman (Jul 11, 2007)

Okay,

Last night my hr20-100 just locked up and quit responding, so I had to do a red button reboot.

Just a few minutes ago...same thing.

Is this happening to anyone else?

I had read a couple threads about random rebooting, and I responded to a post last night where a few people had their box lock-up on them around the same time. 

I hope this is not going to be a regular occurrence.


----------



## 1080 (Feb 29, 2008)

I had this happen last night and again just now on my HR21-700. This lastest lockup happened after I hit pause to answer the phone. Came back 5 minutes later and remote was completely unresponsive. Buttons on the unit were unresponsive as well both times. I've had both Dish and Comcast in the past and have never had as many issues _*combined*_ as I've had in my 3 months with Direct. I hope this isn't the norm as well.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm having the same issue... it's been locking twice a day for the last couple days won't power on, have to hit the shiny red button too. Looks like they sent new firmware in the last week... bug?

HR-100, box has been dead reliable til the last few days, usually only need to reboot it about once every 3-4 months. 

Current Firmware is 0x22b, sent on 4/24...


----------



## achildfromthe80s (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm also having this issue with my HR21-700. It started happening last night. It wouldn't respond to remote command nor physically pushing the power button on the box. I got up this morning and everything seemed to be ok. When I came home this evening, everything was off and I couldn't get it to turn back on. I removed the power cable and it didn't work. I pushed the red button and it came back. Very strange and verrryyyy fustrating!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

My HR21-200/AM21 locked up yesterday (or the day before) and one of my HR20-700's locked up today. Both are connected to phone line and network, both have OTA antenna connections. HR20-700 recovered by RBR. HR21-200 required power removal before it would come back up.

Carl


----------



## mightythor88 (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes my Hr21-700 locked up last night with the screensaver on and also today after I watched it for a bit and then turned it off. When I went to turn it back on - nada...had to do the red button reset for the 2nd time in 2days.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Everyone - make sure you also report the lockups in the appropriate Issues/Discussion thread for your model and software, including full details about what was happening on the DVR at the time:

*HR20-100 0x022B - Issues / Discussion*

*HR20-700 0x022B - Issues / Discussion*

*HR21-100: 0x022B Issues / Discussion*

*HR21-200 / HR21-Pro: 0x022B Issues / Discussion*

*HR21-700: 0x022B Issues / Discussion*

These threads are stickied at the top of the HR20/HR21 Q&A Forum.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anyone have lock ups with regular HD boxes (H20, H21)?


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Mine locked up for the first time ever last night, although I changed service (dropped HBO now that Bill Maher is on hiatus) and forgot I had a movie scheduled, which it tried to record for 3 1/2 hours. Took a RBR to wake it up. 01fxe.


----------



## achildfromthe80s (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a question for everyone! What were you watching/what station was your box on when it locked up? I had a thought. Both times on my lockups I was watching an HD station. My question then becomes were you watching a SD or HD station during lockup?


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

HR21/AM21 locked up twice, both yesterday and today. HR20 locked up today. All lockups were reported in appropriate threads.

Just discovered HR20 locked up again tonight! Something strange is going on.


----------



## brh056 (Mar 26, 2008)

Unit has become unresponsive to any commands on either the remote or on the unit itself every day since the latest software release. The show that I am watching is still on, just can't do anything else until I reboot. No pattern to it as far as I can tell. Not thrilled.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I have yet to get the 0x022b update and my HR20-100 was unresponsive this morning. This is the first time I've had to do the RBR on this unit. I certainly hope that this won't become the norm. I'll be using my HR10 for the main recorder for now.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

My HR21 locked up sometime Saturday PM---and I didn't discover it until Sunday PM. Obviously nothing recorded---but when I went into the history to check what shows I had missed---anything slated to be recorded Saturday night/Sunday AM/Sunday afternoon....was NOT even LISTED in the History as being "cancelled" or "not recorded"....it just wasn't there. There were at least 2 different Series Links on Sunday AM that I was missing....but they didn't show up in the history. THat's the first time I can recall not being able to see in the history why something didn't record---is that common place for "lock ups" on these units (i.e no mention of a "missed" recording in the history....even though the recording was "missed")??


----------



## romulox (Jun 22, 2007)

My lockup was sat night. The program I was watching live was still going fine, but no buttons on the remote or front panel were responding. I tried to schedule a remote recording to try to breathe some life back into the unit, but the recording didn't even take place. A RBR fixed the issue (so far).

Before the problem, the last thing I know I did was tune to a channel I did not receive (PBS national feed, ch 384 maybe??) and then press the PREV button on my 880 remote to go back to SciFi HD (some Steven Segal movie was on). After that, the remote was not touched for maybe 2 hours and which point I discovered nothing was responsive.


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

Two DVR's here locked up during the Friday PM - Saturday PM timeframe. One HR20-700 and one HR20-100 and neither of these units have locked up before. Both units were off and found to be locked up when I turned them on. Same as others are finding... no response to remote or panel controls. 20-700 had a frozen picture on screen, 20-100 had no picture but did power up. And, neither unit had any signs of a firmware upgrade...both still on 01fe.


----------



## MattWarner (Feb 11, 2007)

Just to confirm that I had a lockup on my HR20-700 running x01fe on Saturday night/Sunday morning as well. Had to pull power to reset. Also, had two recordings Saturday night become runons (they never stopped - two HD recordings at over 9 hours each).

-Matt


----------



## Moocher (Feb 5, 2007)

As Matt said, "I had a lockup on my HR20-700 running x01fe on Saturday night/Sunday morning as well." This happened while I was sleeping, with the unit off, and I assumed, probably incorrectly, that something bad happened while updating. A RBR solved the problem.

Mooch


----------



## sp1dey (Jun 20, 2006)

We've had two lockups on our secondary HR20-100 (which unfortunately records most of my wife's shows). One was Thursday night, which I caught before Ugly Betty (it still had the older software). The wife just alerted me it happened again, had her RBR (I'm at work) and sure enough none of her shows recorded last night. I don't know if we've gotten the new software yet, I'll check tonight. Either way I may force a download of whatever software is in the stream for this box.

Mini Rant... You know, we all pay good money for this service, and honestly, I love the product they offer, but these boxes are ridiculous. I'm growing tired of missing recordings, lockups, 771 errors. I found myself this morning wandering over to Comcast's website. I really don't want to switch, but this is seriously tiresome. You know what else is funny, everyone always says the Motorola boxes Comcast provides are junk, but I know a ton of people using them... they've never complain about lockups or missed recordings. I'm not ready to pull the trigger just yet, but the fact that I'm beginning to check out packages and offers is telling in itself.


----------



## terrylmc (Dec 22, 2005)

One of my HR20's has been doing this also. It has locked up 3 times in the last 4 days. When it locks up, the tv channel that it was left on is still working just fine, but I have no ability to change channels, guide, menu, list, etc. Have to pull the plug or red button restart to get it to work again.


----------



## onebad93ta (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone having the lockups with the hr21 try leaving the network disconnected from the box for a few days and see how it works. I had this problem where my my hr21 which was a replacement for my hr20 would lockup every 24 hours and needed a rbr everyday. i tried a few things at first like disconnecting my esata drive and running off the hr21's drive and still every 24 hours lockup. i then disconnected network and hasn't locked up since i did report this to dtv and they escalated the call and someone called back to find out what i had done and what the problem is and said they were gonna let the engineers know about this. Software is still 0x221 so don't know if new version fixed it. it kinda sucks cause i liked using media share once in a while so hopefully they fix this


----------



## PACSMAN (Aug 13, 2007)

Happens regularly on my HR20-100 since the last (Feb) software update.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

MIne locked up when I was watching channel 7 and then channel 7 started to record from a timer.


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

i have 2 hr20-100 and they have been rebooting on their own like crazy over the last 4 days or so. i have always had random rebooting since i have owned them but not as much as this.


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

My HR20 that has been pretty reliable for the past year is having a rough week. Last Wednesday it had trouble acquiring a signal on one of the tuners, causing it to have a few blank recordings, which the machine deleted for me on the reboot. But the reboot did fix the tuner issue.

Then came the new software on Thursday. We left town on Friday, came back Sunday to a non-responsive dvr. Needed to RBR to get it going. Our Friday programs recorded fine but the no trace of the Saturday ones. Then to top it off, we recorded the Sharks game on Sunday night, started watching about 1:15 after the start, and when we got to the end of the 1st period, hit fast forward and could never stop it. Wouldn't respond to the remote or any front panel button pushes. Knew the only way out of it was the RBR, but since the game was still going on didn't want to do that and potentially miss the end of the game while it rebooted. So we watched the last 2 periods in 2x jumpy fast forward, and caught up to live just after the game ended. Although the way the 3rd period went, maybe the dvr was doing me a favor.

Waiting until after 9 for Big Brother (which was also recording) to end to reboot, hoping it was recording it like planned, but after the reboot, Big Brother wasn't in the recordings list, although the whole Sharks game was there. Luckily, my steady as a rock 3 year old HD-TiVo that was sent to backup status a year ago recorded Big Brother without a problem (it is nice to have a backup).


----------



## erichb64 (Jan 2, 2007)

Saturday I had the same issue. Two lockup within 2-3 hours. Both required RBR. I had not had a lockup in many months


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Once each of the last two nights. Saturday I was trying to resume watching a recorded show and Sunday I was trying to stop watching a recorded show. Each time required a RBR. HR20-700 x01fe


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Both of my hr21-100's locked last week, one of them once before the Wednesday software update. They were off each time it happened, and just would not turn on.

I pulled the plug each time (did not do a RBR) to get them to come on. Except for having to rebuild the guides each time, we did not lose and of our setup info.


----------



## hobbes4444 (May 23, 2007)

I had a very similar problem on Sat night into Sunday. Our newest HR20-100 (refurb, installed 8 days ago) locked onto one channel. The receiver was completely unresponsive via remote and via front panel. Then I noticed one of our older HR20-100s, after being powered down, would not power up. The red button reset didn't even work. So I let them sit overnight thinking maybe the new firmware update was hitting them. Not the case as far as I can tell since I'm still on the Feb fw. Our third HR20-100, also still on the Feb fw seems to have escaped this bug.

I did an unplug reset to both of them in the morning. The downstairs receiver seems to be OK, maybe just a little sluggish. The upstairs one was responsive. However, we lost most of the HD channels after the reset. Checked it out via component and HDMI, same thing. I seem to get the HD channels that were the core MPG-2 HDs (HBO 501) but get either a blank screen and no audio (TBS, FX, other HBOs) or I get a blank screen and audio (CineMAX). No customer service msg on either one.

For kicks last night, I did a quick signal strength check on the new upstairs HR20 and i was getting solid 95s on 101 and I think 119, but on 99 or 103, i was getting 0. 

So, could it be a problem with a satellite, could it be a buggy firmware push? Who knows. but it seems to be an epidemic as someone noted. . .


----------



## FlashJordan (Sep 26, 2007)

1st post here just to chime in that my 2 HR20-100's sitting on top of each other both were 'on' and showing video but were unresponsive to remote or front panel inputs when I tried them 1st thing on Sunday morning. I RBR'd them both and all was back to normal. Scheduled recordings while locked were missed including the Spanish F1 Grand Prix on SpeedHD. Both boxes are still on 0x1fe.


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

One of 3 of our HR20-100's has locked 4 times in the last 2 days. It had never locked up previously. When it locks up it will not respond to the front panel buttons or reset button. We have to pull the power. This morning we came down to find the record light on (no show was scheduled to record) and again it was unresponsive to the remote, front panel buttons or reset. It took removing power for 5 minutes - powering on and then a reset to get it functional again. It received the update last week.


----------



## Moocher (Feb 5, 2007)

So, we all had what sounds like the same problem, but does anyone know what caused it???

Mooch


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Drew2k said:


> Everyone - make sure you also report the lockups in the appropriate Issues/Discussion thread for your model and software, including full details about what was happening on the DVR at the time:
> 
> *HR20-100 0x022B - Issues / Discussion*
> 
> ...


What about those of us who are still on 0x1fe and are having these problems?


----------



## Ramalama (May 2, 2007)

HR20-700 with latest update locked up sometime Sunday night - was set to record Desparate Housewives on ABC D* and I noticed at about 5 past the hour that the orange light was off - thought to self, forgot to program, turning on with remote failed, ended up resetting by unplugging for a few - started up and then recorded as usual. The software arrrived Thursday - everything else we did or recorded was without hitch. One thing I thought I noticed during the Nascar race which we did a lot of pausing, freezing, slow motioning and fast forwarding through commercial was that if you FF to live, the audio cutting out problem seems to be gone.


----------



## boulder_gp (Apr 1, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> What about those of us who are still on 0x1fe and are having these problems?


I agree - I've been running for months on 2 HR20-700's and one HR20-100 without issues. I've had to reboot each of the three machines at least twice since Friday. And I am still running on the 'old' NR 0x1fe software on all three machines.


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

Does anyone know why this is happening to so many of us? Earl - any info?


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Still on old national release. Two of my Hr20-700s locked up. The first I noticed when I woke up in the morning--remote was completely non-responsive. Only light on unit lit was yellow recording light. I noticed in the afternoon that the second one locked up (its in my exercise room) Same thing, only yellow light lit. Only difference is on unit #1, I could hear XM channel 804 and the banner changed as the songs did. Unit #2, no picture or sound at all.


----------



## cookit (Apr 1, 2008)

onebad93ta said:


> Anyone having the lockups with the hr21 try leaving the network disconnected from the box for a few days and see how it works. I had this problem where my my hr21 which was a replacement for my hr20 would lockup every 24 hours and needed a rbr everyday. i tried a few things at first like disconnecting my esata drive and running off the hr21's drive and still every 24 hours lockup. i then disconnected network and hasn't locked up since i did report this to dtv and they escalated the call and someone called back to find out what i had done and what the problem is and said they were gonna let the engineers know about this. Software is still 0x221 so don't know if new version fixed it. it kinda sucks cause i liked using media share once in a while so hopefully they fix this


It seems like there could be multiple things happening to everyone here, but I for one experience this same symptom: approx 24 hours after having the ethernet plugged in, my HR21 becomes unresponsive. (sometimes it won't turn on, sometimes it's on but won't respond to remote, etc). Does not seem to matter what channel is being watched.

Since a day is the usual DHCP lease time, I've also experimented with static IP but so far it's not any better (however I'm not a network guru).
My temporary solution is to unplug the ethernet, after which it seems to run perfectly well.

I have an HR21-700; had the box just over a month, and have seen this reliably since NR 0x224 (? the one at the beginning of April anyway)


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

jal said:


> Still on old national release. Two of my Hr20-700s locked up. The first I noticed when I woke up in the morning--remote was completely non-responsive. Only light on unit lit was yellow recording light. I noticed in the afternoon that the second one locked up (its in my exercise room) Same thing, only yellow light lit. Only difference is on unit #1, I could hear XM channel 804 and the banner changed as the songs did. Unit #2, no picture or sound at all.


The yellow light on the HR20-700 was on this morning too and in standby mode. Would not power on...it continued recording Dateline way beyond its time. I had to unplug and restart. What the hell is going on with this crap?? Also still on old version of software EST.


----------



## davids (Mar 28, 2006)

I have the HR20-700 and have not received the latest update. I have been out of town since Friday and had my receiver unplugged. Got home yesterday and turned on TV but hr20 would not come on by either remote or power switch. Had to do a red button reset. This morning the hr20 would not come on and again had to do a red button reset. I have never had any problems with this receiver in the last year. Something strange is going on.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

My HR20-700 locked up both Saturday & Sunday night. Both times, it locked up after selecting a show from my Playlist. In both cases, the current program continued to play in the window at the top right corner of the screen. Both times, no buttons on the remote or front panel worked and red button resets were required to fix the problem.

I don't know what firmware version I am on (I'm currently at work), so I am not posting this in the updated firmware thread yet.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

HR20-700-- was locked up Friday morning when I woke up. Required an RBR.


----------



## Truffles100 (Jan 26, 2007)

I called Directv last night when my 2nd lockup happened and the CSR admitted right away about the many calls they were getting. 

He indicated a fix was going out last night. I haven't been home yet to see if I've encountered any other issues.


----------



## strack (Nov 23, 2005)

I had the same issue on Saturday night on my HR20-700 & HR20-100. It happened at the same time on both machines. Both machines are running "0fe". One machine was trying to delete a show and the other was trying to start watching a show.


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

Had an unresponsive HR20-700 on Saturday Night just like so many posts before.
The unit was "off" and when i tried to turn it on.....nothing. I RBRd it.....still nothing, I pulled the plug and plugged it back in.....nothing. Finally, I played with the on/off button on the front of the unit several times, and it went into the reboot sequence.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Truffles100 said:


> I called Directv last night when my 2nd lockup happened and the CSR admitted right away about the many calls they were getting.
> 
> He indicated a fix was going out last night. I haven't been home yet to see if I've encountered any other issues.


This appears to be a bigger problem than isolated cases, and covers not only HR20 series DVRs but also HR21's. It also is being reported on more than one model and more than one firmware version, so it seems to be a real issue as the CSR inferred.

I have a separate thread on this posted elsewhere, so that DirecTV becomes aware of this widespread issue.


----------



## kjnorman (Jul 5, 2007)

Similar here. Went out Saturday night, got home and found that my HR21 was stuck on and totally unresponsive - so I rebooted it. I then went to the HR20 and found that this was stuck in the off position. Again unresponsive. I had to reboot this as well.

At the time I thought the baby sitter screwed things up.... It was weird that both boxes crashed at the same time - one in the on position and one in the off state.


----------



## paulsown (Sep 18, 2007)

Found HR21-200 with yellow record light on but no response to remote commands or front panel buttons on Sunday morning. After RBR, noticed that a show recorded Saturday night (Rangers baseball) had not stopped recording when scheduled and was shown as being over 14 hour long. I did not watch the whole thing to see if there was actually 14 hours of content there, I just erased it. HR20-700 had no problems whatsoever, as well as an R15-100 and a D11.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

One thing that would be helpful is to know is just how many of the lockeup reports are for sites where the DVR is network connected....there was a problem tied to that once before, and maybe this is happening again...


----------



## njmurvin (Oct 17, 2006)

Just to pile on. Saturday evening. HR21 in the family room suddenly became unresponsive to remote and front panel controls. Had RBR to fix. Had to repeat a little later. Went upstairs to bedroom HR21. It was in standby mode and wouldn't wake up (both remote and front panel). Had to RBR to fix. HR20 in sitting room never faltered. Since different models and firmware revs are affected, it must be something they broadcast that jacked these units. They stopped doing ECMs along time ago, didn't they? What else could it be?


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Add me the list (for one of 2 HR20-700's). I tried several RBR's and a software download which only fixed things for minutes at a time. After reading this thread, I pulled the plug and it now works except that I lost all recordings and some settings.


----------



## robsshadow (Jan 31, 2006)

Mine HR20-100 software version 0x12a locked up, I'm guessing at 10 pm last night and has been recording ever since then, had to push the red reset button. Just got home from work so it has been recording for 18 hours. Lost most of my shows that I didn't have marked keep


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> One thing that would be helpful is to know is just how many of the lockeup reports are for sites where the DVR is network connected....there was a problem tied to that once before, and maybe this is happening again...


My HR20-100 (post 1571911 above) that locked up multiple times this weekend was NOT networked.


----------



## Markay (May 27, 2004)

HR21-700 with 0x022b - froze up Sunday morning while viewing a live program. Remote and panel buttons unresponsive, had to red button reset. It is network connected for DoD, though Media Share has never worked.

Sunday evening we had 3 consecutive recordings end up as 30 minute black screens.

Something serious going on... :nono:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

An update: My HR21-200/AM21 locked up again today. Audio and video was playing (local KING NBC mpeg4), but unit was non-responsive to remote or front panel. RBR brought it back up okay. Running CE software (0x22c).

Carl


----------



## IjustWannaPlay (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, my wife's HR20 locked up on Saturday and had to pull power several times before it would reboot. Same thing just happened to my HR20. Mine is connected to the network but hers is not. Both on 0x1fe.


----------



## Zaney (Dec 24, 2006)

My HR-21 was fine for months until last Wednesday April 23, now it locks up daily and needs to be reset or unplugged, I've lost about 10 recordings of shows, I called DirecTV and wanted to replace my unit but that seems like a waste of time as people are having similar problems. x022B


----------



## mmb5 (Apr 28, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> One thing that would be helpful is to know is just how many of the lockeup reports are for sites where the DVR is network connected....there was a problem tied to that once before, and maybe this is happening again...


I'm having this issue on an HR21 with software 221 and it's not connected on a network.

--Mike


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

For everyone who's had a lockup - do you leave your DVR on all the time or do you always put in in standby when not in use? So far on two HR20-700, one HR20-100 and one HR21-700 I have not experienced them being unresponsive. I always leave them on ...


----------



## DaveBrz (Jul 22, 2007)

Have 2 HR20-100s with 0x1fe that had problems. One of them was just frozen sometime early this morning and did not respond to anything so I did a reboot and is ok now. 

The other one just had a blank screen tonight when I turned it on for the 1st time today but the remote was responding and could change channels but no picture or sound. Did try a menu reboot with no luck so did a reboot and is working now.


----------



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

Add me to the list HR21 Lockup Saturday afternoon sometime. I have a HDDirectTivo that I'm using as primary still so not sure when it locked up, but Sunday is the first I noticed it wouldn't responde to the remote or buttons on the front of the unit. I have a standard box with no CE's applied. I do have an external Sata drive connected......

I should note, it was showing the channel it was tuned to fine, but I couldn't change anything, bring up the guide or menu, etc... It was stuck.

I leave it on all the time NOT in standby.

(what is a red button reboot? - I yanked the power cord and plugged it back in.)


----------



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

Sunday night one of my HR20's became unresponsive to both the remote as well as the front panel buttons.

It has NR 0x022b and is on the network. It also uses a 750 gig FAP

The other HR20 uses a FAP, has NR 0x022b, but is not on a network. 

Both FAP's are about 60% full

I was unable to get to the menu so I unplugged the unit and let it set for about an hour, plugged it in and it seems OK so far.

I put both units in standby mode when not in use.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, this appears not to be an isolated problem and not related to new software, as the problem comes to those who have old and new software. Anyone have even an uneducated guess as to what's happening and why?


----------



## donm (Aug 19, 2003)

My HR21 has locked up 3 or 4 times since the latest software update. The last lockup I had to unplug the unit. I tried pushing the red button reset but no response. My HR21 has been almost perfect until this last update. My unit was off but it was recording something when the last lockup happen.


----------



## Mallard (Sep 29, 2006)

I have to say "me too" on this one. I've locked up three times (no response to remote or front panel.) My software rev is 0x1fe. I have a wireless bridge connected to the unit, but the bridge has been powered off since before the lockups started. I put the unit in standby when I turn the TV off. 

My HR20-700 locked up when I pressed pause while watching a the Brewers game Saturday night (but I can't remember if it was in HD.) It locked up again while recording Desperate Housewives Sunday in HD (the unit was in "standby" when recording started and just gave me a black screen when I tried to turn it on.) It locked up a third time today when I tried to delete an SD recording I had just finished watching.

After the first two times I did an RBR. This last time I pulled the power for five minutes.

I called D* and was told by the CSR that my first option was to replace the unit. I didn't want to do this because of all the recordings I still have. My second option was to have a service call. I declined this also. 

She did say that she would escalate this issue to their technical department, even though this is the first time that she personally had heard of the problem.


----------



## aaronb (Sep 22, 2007)

I had not experienced any problems with my HR20-100 for almost a year until Saturday night when it would not change channels from the remote or respond to the front panel buttons. A&E HD was tuned in and the video and audio were normal while this was happening. I reset the box & when it came back up it would not display the video from any MPEG4 source. I could play recorded low def recordings as normal but if I tuned in to a live MPEG 4 channel or tried to play previously recorded MPEG 4 shows I would get normal audio but only a gray screen. I reset the box again and everything went back to normal until this evening when I went to turn the unit on to watch Top Gear and it would not respond to the remote or the front panel, though the REC light was lit and it sounded like it was writing to the hard drive. After rebooting it is back to normal and it did finish recording Top Gear while it was unresponsive to the remote or front panel. 

My box is running software ver. 0x1fe. The box is connected to my network and I usually put it in standby when I'm not watching something.


----------



## marty1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Add me to the list, 20 and 21 both locked up, power button unresponsive, had to remove power for a minute, all is well now.

Pissed off.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Before a bunch of folks needlessly start ordering replacement units...please note that there is strong evidence that this problem extends to multiple DVR models and multiple firmware versions, so IT'S NOT JUST YOU.

I suspect that with another detailed thread on this beside this one, DirecTV is already aware of the problem and looking into it - as they monitor this site pretty well for just this kind of thing.

There are 6 HD DVR models reporting this problem and several firmware versions, so perhaps hold tight a bit until the problem can be resolved....

One thing some poeple have detected is that most of the hangups are when people turn off the DVR into standby, and then come back later and its locked up and won't start. I had such a case myself, and have left the unit on all day without any further problem (so far).


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks like this is turning into a monster thread. Another problem here tonight. I noticed that the HR20-100 wasn't recording. No response to remote, no response to RBR. Unplugged & re-plugged... unit came up saying that I had received some "winter upgrade". After finishing the booting process everything was gone. No playlist, no series links...nothing, everything back to defaults. I did a status check and it still shows the last software release (0x1fe) on 2/13/08 so no software upgrade that I can see. I tried a couple of resets but nothing changed. I've lost all the recordings that I was saving for the wife while she was out of town. Yes, there are some other DVR's around the house and luckily they don't all seem to wig out at the same time. I used to be able to find the most reliable one and put it in the AV room where I could view on the big screen but a reliable DVR is becoming difficult to identify. Something must be causing this as far too many people are having similar problems with similar products. Thanks DTV...


----------



## SpunkyJones (Oct 9, 2003)

My HR20-100 in unresponsive to the remote or front panel buttons. Rebooting as we speak. I don't know if I feel better or worse knowing others are going through this. This is the second time in 2 day.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

I've had this 2 times in two days (have not checked today yet.) As an FYI I leave my DVR on all the time.


----------



## Truffles100 (Jan 26, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> For everyone who's had a lockup - do you leave your DVR on all the time or do you always put in in standby when not in use? So far on two HR20-700, one HR20-100 and one HR21-700 I have not experienced them being unresponsive. I always leave them on ...


I turn mine off.. but the lockup has happened under both circumstances.

4/26 - Both HR20-700 were off and wouldn't turn on. Had to RBR
4/27 - 1 Unit was on and got stuck on channel.. which I think was Sci-Fi. Couldn't use remote or front panel to change channel or power off. Had to RBR.

Only 1 unit is networked.. so don't think that's a cause.


----------



## bigmouthindc (Jul 15, 2005)

Just logged into the forum to see what might be up. my HR21-700 locked up last night for the first time ever and again tonight about 8:35 PM Eastern. Was watching HDnet and tried to hit the guide. Then tried all buttons and nothing.


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

vandergraff said:


> One of 3 of our HR20-100's has locked 4 times in the last 2 days. It had never locked up previously. When it locks up it will not respond to the front panel buttons or reset button. We have to pull the power. This morning we came down to find the record light on (no show was scheduled to record) and again it was unresponsive to the remote, front panel buttons or reset. It took removing power for 5 minutes - powering on and then a reset to get it functional again. It received the update last week.


The same HR20-100 was locked up again tonight - same as before no response to front panel or reset switch - had remove power to get it started again.

I called DIRECTV technical support. It sounds like they have a small number of reports of machines locking up - but at least the person I spoke to said they are not getting a lot of calls on this. He encouraged people who are seeing the issue to call it in to help get the issue elevated. I kind of hoped DIRECTV would be monitoring threads here....

By the way he offered to replace the unit - given that a lot of others are also seeing the issue I declined for now.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I am up to five lockups since Friday night on both HR21/AM21 and HR20 with both CE and national release software.


----------



## jfalk (Aug 18, 2007)

A quick me too. Had my first reboot ever on Friday and then just had a second one this evening. The second one was quite strange. I was watching the Hawks-Celtics game on TNT-HD. I hit rewind to replay the last shot of the first quarter. The rewind started, but then it wouldn't take any input at all from the remote or on the box. I was watching helplessly as the program rewound until a RBR seems to have fixed things. But it's the second one in four days.


----------



## DrrD (Jan 14, 2006)

Same problem, in the last 4 days I've had 5 crashes, the only way to get it working again is unplug. Only happened once in the last 8 months prior to the last few days. Missed 3 recordings. Very frustrating.


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

I see I'm not alone with this problem.

We have the HR20-100. Turned it off last Wednesday night when we went to bed. Tried to turn it on Thursday afternoon (4/24/08). Had to disconnect from the power source and then it re-booted. Originally I thought it was the result of a power hiccup Thursday morning - although that did not even affect the LCD clocks.

Same thing happened on Friday (4/25). This time there was no power hiccup. Again it would only re-boot after unplugging.

Again this afternoon. Same as before. This has never happened while the HR20 was on - only off. We have lost no recordings, and have not had any new, unexpected recordings show up.


----------



## achildfromthe80s (Mar 15, 2007)

I asked this question previous but I wanted to reask. How many of you were tuned to an HD station? From what I can tell, i've seen 6 people so far say they were tuned into a HD station. I've seen ScifiHD, TNTHD, HDNET,A&EHD and a couple local stations. You can add myself to that list as I was watching Toon Disney HD and VH1HD.

I'm seeing a pattern here so if you guys could chime in as to what you were watching if you were in front of the TV that would be great as it's looking like this is caused by how the box receives HD signals.

Brad


----------



## Zaney (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't think it has anything to do with turning off the unit. Today I decided to leave it on all day, and when I got home today the screensaver was locked up on a music channel and nothing recorded all day, I'll have to get by without Judge Judy today. And the internal temperature is fine as the unit sits in a comfortable 70 degree living room.


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

achildfromthe80s said:


> I asked this question previous but I wanted to reask. How many of you were tuned to an HD station? From what I can tell, i've seen 6 people so far say they were tuned into a HD station. I've seen ScifiHD, TNTHD, HDNET,A&EHD and a couple local stations. You can add myself to that list as I was watching Toon Disney HD and VH1HD.
> 
> I'm seeing a pattern here so if you guys could chime in as to what you were watching if you were in front of the TV that would be great as it's looking like this is caused by how the box receives HD signals.
> 
> Brad


All of my lock-ups happened when the machine was off. However, today when it finally re-booted, it was on our local NBC affiliate - and that is HD. That's the station that was on when I turned off last night.

One of the other times it came back on to CNN HD.


----------



## DaveBrz (Jul 22, 2007)

I had VSGFHD on the unit that was completely frozen when I went to bed with the hockey game on and woke up to what looked like a frozen infomercial.


----------



## shocky (Oct 23, 2007)

Same issue. Just started happening! HR21-700


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

Yesterday my theater HR20-100 with 0x22b was locked up. Was showing a picture and audio but no response to the remote. It was not recording the Sharks game, although it should have been. After a RBR it responded to the remote and it began recording the Sharks game which was already in the third period. (OH well they lost). Speaking of Lost if I had missed last Thursday's Lost I would really be pissed!

Monday, when I got home from work, the HR20-100 in my Den was in screen saver mode (I hate that fracking bug!). When I pressed Select to wake it's sorry arse up it froze. Had to RBR it. Messed up a recording progress but it did respond after it got reset. It is still at 0x17e.

I'm having flash backs to Windows 3 .0 days. Locks up, press reset, continue working. Locks up, press reset, continue working, locks up...


----------



## tjofamber (Oct 10, 2007)

same problems here. I have had numerous lockups since last Fri. two while watching HD recordings, two while watching live HD, one just trying to delete a recording from the list, 
--. both of my units.
tj


----------



## xarxa (Nov 27, 2006)

twaller said:


> Had an unresponsive HR20-700 on Saturday Night just like so many posts before.
> The unit was "off" and when i tried to turn it on.....nothing. I RBRd it.....still nothing, I pulled the plug and plugged it back in.....nothing. Finally, I played with the on/off button on the front of the unit several times, and it went into the reboot sequence.


Similar experience here. I was gone all weekend and came back last night and my HR20-700 would not come out of standby. Tried RBR a few times and saw a light come on, but the unit still would not fully turn on. Fooled around with the RBR and Power button on the panel a few times and then finally after a few minutes I hit the Power button on the panel and it did a normal reset (checking for satellite signals and downloading guide data). Turned the HR20-700 on this morning from standby with no problems. Came back home tonight and had to do the same RBR/Power button shuffle and it finally came on with another reset after hitting the Power button on the panel.

My parents also have a HR20-700 and called me tonight with the same experience. They used their HR20-700 last night without a problem but it would not turn on tonight from standby. The RBR/Power button shuffle got a reset for them as well.

Hope D* gets this fixed soon!


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

Yep, two networked HR20-700's and four lockups in the past three days. Not good.


----------



## Alamei (Apr 29, 2008)

I just had a new D* setup installed last week (Saturday, to be specific), and I'm experiencing these same lockup issues on my brand new HR21-100. The video will keep running on whatever channel the receiver was set to, but the box becomes unresponsive to both the remote and onboard buttons. Both times, it has required an RBR to get back to functioning normally.

Question to others experiencing this issue: are you recording anything at the time it locks up? Mine has only frozen when it was set to record shows off of HD channels, and it seems to think it's still recording while it's unresponsive (i.e., the recording light is still on). I'm wondering if this just coincidental, or if it's actually related to the issue.


----------



## rcodey (May 28, 2007)

My HR20-700 locked up Saturday(April 26) and also tonight.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

My dad called me this evening and asked me to "visit your website and see if there's something going on with things locking up".

He doesn't do the CE deal... he got pushed the newest version Wednesday or Thursday night. He came home Saturday evening and his HR20-100 was locked up, only to be revived by pulling the power. Tonight he got home after work and had the same thing.


----------



## njeske (Apr 25, 2007)

Same issue here on my HR21-700. Two lockups in two days. Both time causing recordings to be missed. Very frustrating.


----------



## Random987 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just happened to me. Complete lock-up, but the record light was on. It appears that it was trying to record "How I met your mother". It just rebooted and it did record "How I met your mother."


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

Moderators - any update as to whether DIRECTV has acknowledged this issue and is working on a fix?


----------



## Music4film (Mar 4, 2008)

Please everyone, make sure to call DirecTV about all of these. Each report is getting logged and forwarded on to the programmer guys (as I was told by the CSR). So...the more reports they have, the bigger the fire under their behinds to find the solution and get a software fix released quick.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Two more lock-ups tonight (4-28). An HR20-100 and HR20-700 both would not turn on. Would not accept Power command from remote or from front panel. Had to do RBR, then all was fine.

I have experienced about 5 lockups in the past month, 4 of which while running CE/NR 0x022B.


----------



## desh (Oct 4, 2006)

I've have 3 HR20-700's, all on x22b and all of them have locked up at least three times each. The last lockup had the unit's lights all blank and it looked like it was no longer powered on. The only way we got it working again was to unplug, wait a few seconds, then plug it back in. The other lockups have been resolved by resetting.

Recordings are being missed, wife is getting pissed. I'm getting flashbacks to when we switched to these machines from directtivos when they were first released and I almost got killed with all of her missed recordings (since it was my idea to get the mpeg 4 recievers... )


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

"Recordings are being missed, wife is getting pissed. I'm getting flashbacks to when we switched to these machines from directtivos when they were first released and I almost got killed with all of her missed recordings (since it was my idea to get the mpeg 4 recievers... "

Exactly! The frustration level is increased for those of us who went through months of this early on. This reminds me of how much I miss Tivo and what a poor decision Directv made in abandoning that interface.


----------



## Dknow (Oct 11, 2006)

I came home yesterday to find that 3 out of 3 of my HR20-700's were locked up in standby. Two are networked one isn't. They were all running Ox1fe. I had to hard reset them all then then forced a download which happened to be ox22b. so far so good.


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

HR20-700 locked up while recording PBS OTA HD. I was watching something else at the time. When the hour was up that the PBS show that was recording was over, I noticed the record light was still on, so I tried to pull up the guide to see what was going. No response. HR20 would not respond to any input. Didn't want to screw up the recording. I wasn't sure if maybe the show that was recording was maybe 2 hours long so I let it go for a few hours before I finally did the red button reset. Turns out it did record the show it was supposed to but then just kept on recording... over 5 hours total. Good thing I finally rebooted... there was only 12% of space left. I wonder what would have happened if I hadn't been there? Would it have just kept on recording, wiping out everything that I had on the hard drive?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

There is another thread out there that has assembled much of the evidence such as found in this thread.

IN short, there is a signficiant lockup problem being reported by many users that covers all HR20 / HR21 models and multiple firmware versions. 

It is being investigated and hopefully we'll get a resolution soon. The information posted here has helped narrow things down - great job posters!

Keep posting this info:

Model number
Firmware version
If you have networking connected
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running


----------



## kmerlo (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a HR20-100. It has been locking up every 2 to 3 days since the last software roll out in February. Same symptoms as everyone else is seeing. The channel is stuck on the last channel which was viewed and is unresponsive to any remote or console functions. RBR is the only way to fix it. It is networked and i do not put it in standby mode. I can't be sure what it was doing when it locks up as i haven't witnessed it happen yet. It's a secondary unit that only gets used every once in a while.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> There is another thread out there that has assembled much of the evidence such as found in this thread.
> 
> IN short, there is a signficiant lockup problem being reported by many users that covers all HR20 / HR21 models and multiple firmware versions.
> 
> ...


It finally happened to me last night:

Model number - *HR20-700*
Firmware version - *0x1FE*
If you have networking connected - *No*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running - I was recording two shows, watching a third recorded show from the playlist, hit pause, went to have dinner, came back and the unit was locked up. Still had the recording light lit, but no video/audio output and the unit would not respond to the remote or front panel buttons. I did a RBR and the unit came back ok as far as I could tell.


----------



## price3 (Aug 24, 2006)

I also had the lockup last night. I am not sure when it happened, but it was recording Big Bang Theory, and instead of stopping and recording How I met your Mother it just continued recording (luckily it was on the same channel) I didn't notice the machine was unresponsive until 9pm, it was in standby mode recording. It would not tun on. Red button reset had no effect, only a very brief flash of the power light then nothing. Finally I pulled the plug and still nothing. I thought it was dead, but in a couple of minutes the white screen came up and the boot process began. When it was all the way up, I still had no locals via satellite. A soft reset fixed this.

I am an a HR20-100B using the 0x1FE firmware still. Still not authorized for the new one.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Had lock-up last night about 7:30 PM running on oxf1e. Had to do red button re-boot. Also yellow light was on and remote did not work. Now have upgrade as of 3:30 this morning.


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

Model number - *HR20-100*

Firmware version- *0x22b* - this was downloaded at 0416 EDT today

If you have networking connected - *No*

Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running - *For me, only on start-up*


----------



## digibob (Dec 1, 2005)

Same problem with my HR20-700. It started Sunday with it not turning on. I had to unplug and Rebooted. It worked fine until last night. Same deal had to reboot to get it running. My HR21 works fine.


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

Model number: *HR20-100*
Firmware version: *0x02BB*
If you have networking connected: *No* 
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *Locks up on start-up (coming out of standby). Some time with the record light on - sometimes not. Reset not effective - had to remove power to restart*

Other comments. The problem HR20-100 has locked up 4 - 5 times in three days. I have 2 other HR20-100s (both on 0x02BB) which are not locking up (touch wood). One of these is networked one isn't. The one that is locking up only has a single cable connected (only using one tuner) - the other units both have two cables/two tuners connected. None of them use OTA.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> Had lock-up last night about 7:30 PM running on oxf1e. Had to do red button re-boot. Also yellow light was on and remote did not work. Now have upgrade as of 3:30 this morning.


This was exactly my problem, as I posted earlier, but I wanted to note that I received the new update also early this AM.


----------



## grizbear (Aug 9, 2007)

Model number: *HR20-100*
Firmware version: *0x02BB*
If you have networking connected: *No*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *Locks up while running, not put in standby*


----------



## z28lt1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Model number - HR20-700
Firmware version - 0x1FE
If you have networking connected - Yes
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running - Unit was turned off, but was recording. Would not turn on.

Locked up on 4/28 prior to it receiving latest NR.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

Model number: *HR20-700*
Firmware version: *0x02BB*
If you have networking connected: *No*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *Locked up while in standby. RBR was not effective had to drop power to boot.*


----------



## LVKeith (Nov 13, 2007)

Model #: HR21-700
Firmware: 022b/then 022c
Network: Yes

Locked up 4 times last week on 022b (received Tuesday 4/22) all while viewing recorded or live TV. RBR fixed each time no need to unplug power.

On Friday 4/25, downloaded 022c. Has locked up 5 times since then all while viewing recorded or live TV. RBR fixed each time.

Also, had audio and video stuttering after 30skip once with this release (22c) reported in CE forum.

I had no significant lockup problems prior to 22b release.

Keith


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm on the phone with D* now trying to get a status update on the problem.

Ha, ha, ha. I have to laugh out loud. The CSR I'm talking to said that she has no record of this being a "customer-affecting issue." I'm waiting to be transferred to a supervisor.:lol:

*Update:*
Just got off the phone with a supervisor, in Oklahoma. He said even his box locked up with 22B. According to him, D*'s current "fix" is to do a reset. When I told him that it didn't work for me, he said I should get a replacement box. I politely declined -- at least for the time being. I also told him that this "fix" seemed not to be working for anyone else, either, but he just wanted to deal with my problem. Of course, my problem is everyone else's problem.

Since I learned that a "customer-affecting issue" is one that is acknowledged to be affecting customers on a widespread basis, I encourage those of you experiencing the lockups to *call DirecTV and let them know*.


----------



## ecr72 (Sep 14, 2007)

Model number: *HR20-100*
Firmware version: *0x02BB*
If you have networking connected: *Yes/No*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *Locks up in standby.*

Two units. Both with 0x02BB firmware. The networked one locked-up in standby on Saturday night/Sunday morning. The non-networked one locked up in standby on Monday during the day. The later received the latest firmware last Thursday. Both took a RBR to reset. After pressing the button, it took a long time for any activity on the front of the receiver. I don't recall such a delay with prior RBRs.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Model number
> Firmware version
> If you have networking connected
> Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running


HR21-700
0x22B
No networking.
Start-up lockup.

I put the unit into standby last night and it wouldn't turn right now. RBR made it come to life.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

Model number: *HR20-700* #2 of 3
Firmware version: *0x02BB*
If you have networking connected: *Yes*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *Locked up while in standby. RBR was not effective had to drop power to boot.*


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

Locked up when I got home from work yesterday...reboot fixed for a few hours, then got a 771 - searching for sat. Reboot from the set-up menu fixed it so far.

Jerry


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Add me to the lockup bug list. Came in 10 min late to watch fast money which I have set to record every day, rewound it to the beginning of the show, caught up to the commercial tried to skip forward and boom hr20 interfaces is locked up, no remote control and front panel is dead, but the program continues to play. 

So far in this release I have had 4 major old bugs:

771, IKD, Unwatchable and now the lockup bug.

Just like old times.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

Theater:
Model number: *HR20-100*
Firmware version: *0x02BB* updated 4/24
If you have networking connected: *No*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *while running*

Locked up on Sunday 4/27. RBR'd. Found locked up on Tuesday 4/29 3;45pm. Did not check it on Monday, could have been locked up since then.

Den:
Model number: *HR20-100*
Firmware version: *0x022b* updated on 4/24
If you have networking connected: *No*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *while running* (screen saver is running).
Locked up on Monday 4/28 RBR'd. Locked up on Tuesday 4/29 RBR'd.

RBR's are hardly a fix. :nono2:

RBRs do no good. Locks up the next day (non-responsive to remote or front panel)


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

sp1dey said:


> Mini Rant... You know, we all pay good money for this service, and honestly, I love the product they offer, but these boxes are ridiculous. I'm growing tired of missing recordings, lockups, 771 errors. I found myself this morning wandering over to Comcast's website. I really don't want to switch, but this is seriously tiresome. You know what else is funny, everyone always says the Motorola boxes Comcast provides are junk, but I know a ton of people using them... they've never complain about lockups or missed recordings. I'm not ready to pull the trigger just yet, but the fact that I'm beginning to check out packages and offers is telling in itself.


+1


----------



## mica (Jul 18, 2006)

piling on . . .


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

It amazes me that the HD TIVO Hr10-250, released in 2004, can reliabily record shows and doesnt seem to have these problems, but Directv cant seem to get the Hr2x series fixed. In fact, I had HD DirecTIVO going for 2 years without serious incident. I think at one point there was a minor problem with resets, which TIVO jumped on and fixed fairly quickly. Why can't Directv get this straight with the HR2x series?


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Dr. Booda said:


> HR21-700
> 0x22B
> No networking.
> Start-up lockup.
> ...


Wow, now my Hr20-700 is locked up
0x22B.
No networking.
Start-up lockup after entering standby 4 hours ago.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

April 26:
Model number - *HR20-700*
Firmware version - *0x1FE*
If you have networking connected - *Yes*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running - *On start-up.*

April 28:
Model number - *HR20-700*
Firmware version - *0x1FE*
If you have networking connected - *Yes*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running - *While running. I was recording, with the unit on, while watching a DVD. When I switched my receiver to SAT, the unit was unresponsive. And my recordings also got messed up.*

I just got 22B this morning, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## achildfromthe80s (Mar 15, 2007)

You know, I tried a little experiment. I left the box on some SD stations both on and in sleep mode and it hasn't locked up once in two days. Though I cross my fingers as I say that. I turn on MTVHD and watch that and the sucker locks up. Interesting!

It's also amazing how much good will can be lost over the course of a couple days. DirecTV had made great strides in the performance of their HR boxes. Mostly through the effort of the CE testers here. Then boom, we get lock ups through many different software versions and boxes. It's totally insane though I think people forget how tough it was at first with these boxes but DirecTV needs to find out soon what the heck is actually happening because it is getting old.

Just my two cents on the issue.


----------



## townman (Apr 30, 2008)

Mine has locked up 3 times during the night in the last week. Each time, I push the reset button and have to leave it alone for a while, the reset isn't instant. Getting old!


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

Model number: *HR20-700*
Firmware version: *0x02BB*
If you have networking connected: *Yes*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *Locked up on power-up*


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

kram said:


> I'm on the phone with D* now trying to get a status update on the problem.
> 
> Ha, ha, ha. I have to laugh out loud. The CSR I'm talking to said that she has no record of this being a "customer-affecting issue." I'm waiting to be transferred to a supervisor.:lol:
> 
> ...


Been there; done that. I called this afternoon. First I got some gal who, after listening to my tale of woe, said she would transfer me to a person who could fix the problem. After 20 minutes on hold, I hung up and tried again. Another gal who spent at least 10 minutes doing something while I waited to talk with her. Was not on hold - just waiting, and waiting, and waiting. Finally I got to explain the problem. told her to put me on the list of affected customers.

I doubt either of these ladies had a clue what I was talking about.


----------



## Villanman (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow....Kind of glad to see it isn't just me
2 different HR21-700 on 2 different days would not power on. Once a few days ago and once tonight.
Had to reset to bring back to life. Very Strange


----------



## GaryAZ (Jul 30, 2007)

Model number: HR20-100
Firmware version: 0x02BB
If you have networking connected: No
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: 3 lock-ups on running in the last 3 days. Today I turned on the TV (DVR already running) screen was gray - no response to remote commands. Tried reboot with red button. The unit hung again during boot-up. Stayed at "acquiring satellite" forever. I unplugged the power cord and then reattached. The unit booted up fine.


----------



## 4ever (Mar 28, 2008)

Model number: *HR20-100*
Firmware version: *0x022B*
If you have networking connected: *Yes*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR *while running*

Other comments: Switched over from the HR10-250 in mid-March and had not a single problem until last night. My machine updated to x022B early yesterday, so I imagine that is to blame. While watching hockey, I was checking out my saved recordings and the interface froze, but the live tv continued in the PIP box. Remote non-responsive. Hit the red button to reset after waiting a while and that got it going again.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Living Room:
Model number: *HR20-700*
Firmware version: *0x02BB updated 4/29*
If you have networking connected: *No*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *while running*

Master Bedroom:
Model number: *HR20-100*
Firmware version: *0x02BB updated 4/29*
If you have networking connected: *No*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *while running*

Both of the above units experienced lockups just a couple of days before as well as after the update.

Also, last night, they each got a 771 error. Changing the channel and then changing back cleared that error.

Since the lockups have been widespread on units with and without the firmware update, I think it's obvious that this error is actually not related to the firmware update, but rather, something that D* has changed in the data stream.

I rather doubt that calling D*'s telephone drones will do anything. I think the most direct way to get the information to DirecTV's engineers about what's happening is to report it in these forums!

Since I have an HR20-100 and an HR20-700, both of which are similarly affected, I've reported this in both the -700 and -100 threads about the 0x022b update, as well as in the thread about the lockups.


----------



## flakrat (Jul 24, 2006)

I have an HR20 (not sure what model, got it in August 2007), I'm not at home, so I can't say what software I have. It is connected to the network.

Mine locked up for the first time some time on Monday, we tried to power it on (from standby) using the remote Monday evening. Nothing, tried the power button, no luck.

I tried the reset, and although I heard the hard drive working, I didn't see any video and the blue lights didn't stay on.

I pulled the power and left it for 30 minutes, plugged it back in and it worked.

It was working last night, but as I was leaving for work this morning I noticed that the orange light was on, no blue light because it is supposed to be in standby.

However, I'm not sure I really have a show recording, so possibly it locked up again, will find out when I get home.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

Model number: *HR20-700*
Firmware version: *0x02BB updated 4/29*
If you have networking connected: No
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *Both*


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

Does anyone know if DirecTV is actually aware of this problem? And I'm not talking about a CSR logging it. Have they even acknowledged that this major problem exists?


----------



## TJFriday (Jan 21, 2008)

GoBeavs said:


> Does anyone know if DirecTV is actually aware of this problem? And I'm not talking about a CSR logging it. Have they even acknowledged that this major problem exists?


I've been working with DirecTV Case Management on this issue and the blank recordings issue since February for my two HR20-700s. I talk with them at least twice weekly. There are lots of different installation-related issues that can cause the lock-ups, but based on the ones they've been seeing on my units since 01FE, they're feeling like mine are software-related.

The blank recording issue they're just starting to gather data and get their arms around (thus the ask for collection of data from us on these issues). When I spoke with Case Management over the weekend, I was told the engineers are trying to narrow down possible causes. I've been feeding them a lot of information and keeping a comprehensive log of all of my blanks. I've only experienced blank recordings on MPEG-4 CONUS channels.

As far as getting DirecTV to acknowledge that any sort of problem exists, a conversation with a Case Management staff member or what you see being requested in terms of additional information from people posting on this site is the closest thing you will see to and admission of a problem. The cable/sat TV delivery industry has a fantastic history of competitors using their "admitted faults" against each other (and resulting lawsuits). If DirecTV were to admit to an issue, you could pretty much guarantee that a competitor would have ads the following week pointing out those issues to potential subscribers. Organizational/technical transparency in this industry is just not something you're going to see.


----------



## BigDawg (Sep 26, 2006)

sp1dey said:


> Mini Rant... You know, we all pay good money for this service, and honestly, I love the product they offer, but these boxes are ridiculous. I'm growing tired of missing recordings, lockups, 771 errors. I found myself this morning wandering over to Comcast's website. I really don't want to switch, but this is seriously tiresome. You know what else is funny, everyone always says the Motorola boxes Comcast provides are junk, but I know a ton of people using them... they've never complain about lockups or missed recordings. I'm not ready to pull the trigger just yet, but the fact that I'm beginning to check out packages and offers is telling in itself.


*BIG F'n RANT.*
First let me say that I appreciate all the help I've gotten from this web site (and others) via direct questions or just being able to find and answer to my question that someone else has already asked and someone else was kind enough to answer.

BUT...
I've been out of town for a few days and I get back I see that both of my HR20's are right now nothing more that an electricity consuming paper weight. One of them, which I have hooked up to an eSATA drive has been working fine for months. Now all I get when I press the menu button is "Signal Strength" I can't even get into see what version of software is on it. It says its getting guid data but nothing ever happens. I did the power cycle and the RBR many times. Nothing.

My other one will not show any live TV nor play anything off my playlist, even stuff that's months old. I'd did the power cycle and RBR and still nothing.

On the upside, my HR10 is working, though only has a few HD channels due to the MPG4 issue we all are aware of.

This past year with D* has been horrible. I've wasted so much time trying research what's wrong with these HR20's or being on the phone with a CSR (who I'm not trying to rail on them) but just don't have the proper training or I get transfered over and over again only to get someone to say, <dumbFoundedVolice>"I guess we need to send a tech out."</dumbFoundedVolice>

I feel we all pay good money not only for the channels we receive, but for the DVR service, which to me is CORE!!!! Without that, I be renting movies so I could watch TV on my time.

I just feel like in D* there isn't anyone out there that gives a crap about the individual customer. And that there isn't anyone we can talk to and voice or complaints. I mean a CSR is just going to log the conversation and that's about as far as it goes.

Anyway, I'm not the type of person who likes to clutter message boards with negative thoughts, but I've just about had it with D*. I think they have a really good thing going for them, but they keep f-in it up with the software updates. And I know how it is. I'm an SE by trade, but you can't just push out updates that cause systems to go idle and piss off customers. Who do they think they are Microsoft?


----------



## BigDawg (Sep 26, 2006)

View attachment 13395


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

BigDawg said:


> View attachment 13395


:lol:

Funny.

But, apparently that only lasted a few minutes. The site if fully up right now. I suppose they really were rebooting part of it to install some new features.


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

Fish Man said:


> :lol:
> 
> Funny.
> 
> But, apparently that only lasted a few minutes. The site if fully up right now. I suppose they really were rebooting part of it to install some new features.


Actually, I think their website locked up and they had to press the red button.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> :lol:
> 
> Funny.
> 
> But, apparently that only lasted a few minutes. The site if fully up right now. I suppose they really were rebooting part of it to install some new features.


Reports elsewhere cite the site as being down since midnight ET - a little longer than a few minutes.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

TJFriday said:


> The blank recording issue they're just starting to gather data and get their arms around (thus the ask for collection of data from us on these issues). When I spoke with Case Management over the weekend, I was told the engineers are trying to narrow down possible causes. I've been feeding them a lot of information and keeping a comprehensive log of all of my blanks. I've only experienced blank recordings on MPEG-4 CONUS channels.


While it is good that they are working on it, it sucks that they missed months of data as the blank recrodings have been going on for way longer than a few week.

I have had blanks on both MPEG4 Local and OTA recordings as well, so it seems to be anything.


----------



## TJFriday (Jan 21, 2008)

Lee L said:


> While it is good that they are working on it, it sucks that they missed months of data as the blank recrodings have been going on for way longer than a few week.
> 
> I have had blanks on both MPEG4 Local and OTA recordings as well, so it seems to be anything.


I completely agree. I began keeping thourough records as it happened to me. I've seen numerous reports on this site of blanks happening on the MPEG-4 locals, OTAs and other SD channels, but haven't had the pleasure of experiencing that, yet. I won't be surprised when I do.

It is *extremely* frustrating. I felt like I had been beating my head against a wall with Case Management until recently when they seemed to truly engage in trying to understand the problems.


----------



## BigDawg (Sep 26, 2006)

TJFriday said:


> . I felt like I had been beating my head against a wall with Case Management until recently when they seemed to truly engage in trying to understand the problems.


How does one get a hold of "Case Management"? Sounds like they might be a little more serious about getting issues resolved than a CSR or cust. ret.


----------



## TJFriday (Jan 21, 2008)

BigDawg said:


> How does one get a hold of "Case Management"? Sounds like they might be a little more serious about getting issues resolved than a CSR or cust. ret.


Start with regular DirecTV Customer (Dis)Service (because they're not satisfied until you're not satisfied). You should be patient and allow them to take you through all of their troubleshooting until they exhaust their processes (or they get frustrated to the point where they escalate). In my case, I called them for every lock-up, missed recording and general HR2x hiccup to ensure the issues were tracked. Even in the middle of the night. Likely, this is the reason for the new shortened Customer Service hours.  I also had several service calls (techs coming to my home) to ensure that my installation was 100% up-to-spec.

Once all of that was exhausted, I was sent to Case Management. The way it works is that your issue(s) get escalated by to Case Management by a DirecTV Customer (Dis)Service agent. Case Management calls you to inform you they have received your case (supposed to happen within 2 hours of escalation, but rarely does). You are then permanently assigned a Case Manager (mine has been changed once, however) and they schedule a time to do more thourough troubleshooting--be prepared to set aside a couple hours or so. You receive a different toll-free number to call and a PIN that is good for 5 days. When you call the number, you enter your PIN. If it's expired or invalid, you get sent back to regual DirecTV Customer (Dis)Service. When you call Case Management, you will receive an available Case Manager. You can have them attempt to contact your Case Manager or add notes to your case. In most cases, they will send a message that you called to your Case Manager. Your Case Manager will call you back when they are able. Each time you call Case Management, you should ask for a new PIN if your case is still open.

My Case Manager and I typically have a set schedule each week in terms of contact times. The Case Manager almost always contacts (calls) you--rarely is it the other way around. When we talk, I update my Case Manager with my findings/results of troubleshooting/experiments and my Case Manager informs me of what progress, if any, has been made toward resolving my issues. My Case Manager often refers me to *this site* to try various potential fixes and to refer to similar issues. Case Managers are not DirecTV Engineers, but can forward information/issues up to the Engineers. There are levels of escalation above this, but I haven't been escalated there, yet. (Although I'm told it may be forthcoming soon.)


----------



## onebad93ta (Sep 28, 2007)

onebad93ta said:


> Anyone having the lockups with the hr21 try leaving the network disconnected from the box for a few days and see how it works. I had this problem where my my hr21 which was a replacement for my hr20 would lockup every 24 hours and needed a rbr everyday. i tried a few things at first like disconnecting my esata drive and running off the hr21's drive and still every 24 hours lockup. i then disconnected network and hasn't locked up since i did report this to dtv and they escalated the call and someone called back to find out what i had done and what the problem is and said they were gonna let the engineers know about this. Software is still 0x221 so don't know if new version fixed it. it kinda sucks cause i liked using media share once in a while so hopefully they fix this


well since i disconnected network not one lockup and box dl new software yesterday morning so i figured id hook up the network again to see if it fixed anything and same as before new software 24 hours later box is frozen so did a rbr and disconnected network again which is not the fix im looking for seeing as i do use mediashare


----------



## SomeoneLikeYou (Sep 26, 2007)

onebad93ta said:


> well since i disconnected network not one lockup and box dl new software yesterday morning so i figured id hook up the network again to see if it fixed anything and same as before new software 24 hours later box is frozen so did a rbr and disconnected network again which is not the fix im looking for seeing as i do use mediashare


There are many reports of the same problem from people without network connectivity, so I don't think that can be the only solution.


----------



## Zaney (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't have networking and my HR21-100 has been locking up regularly since late last week when I had no problems before.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

SomeoneLikeYou said:


> There are many reports of the same problem from people without network connectivity, so I don't think that can be the only solution.


We've pretty much eliminated a particular HD DVR model and/or networking, since there are plenty of reports of the problem with and without networking and on various DVR models.

It also has been established that this effects a number of firmware versions going back to at least the last 2 National release versions.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Both of my HR20's survived the day with no problems.

This evening? Remains to be seen.

I'm getting cautiously optimistic that they may have gotten to the bottom of this problem.

Since this problem is clearly affecting such a wide range of DVR models, firmware versions, and user configurations (with and without networking), it almost has to be the result of something that they've changed in the data stream from the satellites. If that's the case, they should be able to "retrace their steps" as to what they've changed in the satellite data over the last week or two to find the problem.


----------



## Zaney (Dec 24, 2006)

Data stream problems from the satellite are the only thing that could possibly be causing this problem, nothing else could technically make any sense.


----------



## AAWAV (May 1, 2008)

HR21-700 - external 750 Gb drive (dual line)
no network
SW version: 0x22b
Always leaving box on (not turning off or on standby)

Frozen 2 times now over the last 7 days - first wondering why remote not working last Friday. Red button reset worked.
Now 1 hour ago, same thing... only Red button made it come alive again.

will call dtv tomorrow, start complaining...

Had Hr20-700 replaced by this unit somewhere August last year - FLAWLESS working since then, until.... 0x22b.

How the heck can they get away with this!!!!!! 
They don't seem to understand what testing is!!!!

btw is there any way to downgrade to previous version? Again can't remember the version (the one with the new features under the yellow button), but worked fine (bit slow on deleting recordings, but can live with that - NOT with the reboots and other "known" issues).

Also where can i find list with software versions and issues solved?

Thanks


----------



## Derwood (Dec 19, 2006)

My 100 has locked up 5 times on this release and never before previously.


----------



## bullitt (Apr 27, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> Both of my HR20's survived the day with no problems.
> 
> This evening? Remains to be seen.
> 
> ...


Today was my second lockup in 5 days HR20-700 was updated to 0x22b 4/23 and not hooked up to Network. At first I thought it had something to do with DVR Scheduling from computer.


----------



## ft800 (Aug 13, 2007)

Came home from work and discovered my second lock up in 4 days. This time the RBR worked, so I didn't have to unplug the HR20 700.


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

Was having lockups on 3 DVR's (over the weekend) that had not locked up in the past. Received 0x22b update on all 3 late Monday (Tues AM) and haven't had any problems since. Yes, its still early and I'm watching all 3 machines closely but, so far, no glitches. Don't know where this sudden cautious optimism is coming from.

Especially watching the HR20-100 that was wiped out over the weekend with some phantom update that set everything back to defaults. However, posts continue to indicate that their are some strange "bugs" still out there...


----------



## jdoug (Aug 16, 2006)

I have 2 HR21's - a 700 and 100. About 3 weeks ago the 700 would be frozen every morning. I downloaded the CE version (I think it was 0x22b) and problem went away. Then, last week one morning the 700 was frozen again. And, the 100 was as well. Was the first time the 100 was frozen. And, the 100 had not yet been updated to 0x22b. So, I don't think it's specific to 0x22b.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Well this saga is over for me. Recovery kits are on the way for my HR20/21. Furthermore Im done with Directv. There fix is send more receivers and not admit there is any problem there. What a joke of a company and a waste of time and money. Exactly the next day I received a "comeback to us letter"...UNREAL! I owe $400 bucks. I am happy to say riddens  . Good luck folks...glad you all enjoy missing your programs.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

This is a copy of a post I just made in the hr21-100 software update thread... Hopefully this will help find out what is going on.

I already posted here when each of my HR-21's froze twice (on 2 different days). One of them froze again yesterday (first time since Sunday), and here is some detail about that incident - hope it helps with the diagnosis.....

I leave both of my units in 'standby', and they both received the latest update on the 23rd.

I noticed yesterday when I got home at 5:03pm that the yellow light was on as if recording, but knew that we did not have anything scheduled for that time. Sure enough, no response from the remote or buttons on the front panel.

I hit the red button, and then had to hit the power button to have it go through it's routine (sticking on 97% for a while).

Then I went to see what shows it recorded and missed. At 1:00pm my wife tapes 'Days of our Lives' from our local Channel 7's HD feed (although the show is in SD). In the 'List' of shows taped, it showed DOOL, but a duration of 4h 3m. The show was taped, but it just kept going, and stopped when I re-booted.

None of the other 3 shows we had set (all on different channels) taped. We just got 4h and 3m of Channel 7. (Remember - I hit the red button at 5:03, and the show started at 1:00.)

All was fine this AM at 8:15.

Hope this helps.........

*Model number:* hr21-100
*Firmware version:* 022b (both units got it on the 23rd)
*If you have networking connected:* disconnected both on Monday to see if it would help make a difference
*Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running:* on startup from standby


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

upmichigan said:


> Well this saga is over for me. Recovery kits are on the way for my HR20/21. Furthermore Im done with Directv. There fix is send more receivers and not admit there is any problem there. What a joke of a company and a waste of time and money. Exactly the next day I received a "comeback to us letter"...UNREAL! I owe $400 bucks. I am happy to say riddens  . Good luck folks...glad you all enjoy missing your programs.


I don't believe you have painted a fair portayal of the situation, especially if you were to read through this entire thread. I have not missed any recordings, while some other folks have.

DirecTV is aware that a new problem in some recent firmware update(s) is causing lockups in their DVR's and I suspect vigorously working on a solution (from past experience).

There is not benefit for them to have this either happen or linger, so we're sorry to see you leave over this, but I suspect most folks will stick it out for this short-term problem to be resolved. It's more of a nuisance than a show-stopper, but nonetheless, it needs to get fixed - an will.


----------



## Zaney (Dec 24, 2006)

It's not a firmware update, it can't be, this problem affects multilple boxes over multiple firmware revisions.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Zaney said:


> It's not a firmware update, it can't be, this problem affects multilple boxes over multiple firmware revisions.


It could very well be a firmware issue - for example....if code for Direct on Demand somehow impacted this to create lockups...that was covered in more than one HD DVR model and more than one firmware version (going back several versions actually). Since the reported lock-ups have now been documented for 6 different HR2x DVR models covering the last 2 national firmware releases....its coming from something that is common across all those units and all those versions.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Another three lock-ups for me over the past couple of days.

Of the seven HD DVR's we have, six have locked up at least once. The only one that has not locked up is a HR20-100 connected via a SWM8. I wonder if that has anything to do with it. (I hope I didn't just jinx that box just now  )

Anyway, the first of the lock-ups occurred on one particular H20-100 some time around 0x225 or so and became more frequent and affected the other DVR's when 0x22b was downloaded.

None of my receivers that were affected are networked or have a phone line plugged in. They all connect to their respective TV's via Component. Both Sat Tuners are fed via a WB616, which is cascaded from another WB616, along with OTA (not-diplexed in for these 6 particular ones) connected in.

I haven't been able to sift through all the posts here, but does being connected via a SWM/ Networked/ Phone Line, etc. have any bearing on whether or not a unit has locked up or not?


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

Same lockup problem on an HR21-700 - but the lockup followed a series of other problems with recordings gone awry, and false 771 searching for signal errors. This is not new - when the box goes bad, the last step is sometimes a hang or delay in normal function that finally turns into a hard hang requiring a reset (if you can get to the menu at all) or rbr (more typical on hard hang).


----------



## achildfromthe80s (Mar 15, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It could very well be a firmware issue - for example....if code for Direct on Demand somehow impacted this to create lockups...that was covered in more than one HD DVR model and more than one firmware version (going back several versions actually). Since the reported lock-ups have now been documented for 6 different HR2x DVR models covering the last 2 national firmware releases....its coming from something that is common across all those units and all those versions.


With all due respect, I have to disagree with this assessment. I would say it was true if it were a problem in a previous firmware version but then we would have seen this before now plus it happened all at once. It has to be information they are sending down the datastream because nothing else would explain this problem.

Brad


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

achildfromthe80s said:


> With all due respect, I have to disagree with this assessment. I would say it was true if it were a problem in a previous firmware version but then we would have seen this before now plus it happened all at once. It has to be information they are sending down the datastream because nothing else would explain this problem.
> 
> Brad


With all due respect - not necessarily.

I work in the software field myself, and I have seen exactly these things "crop up" based on code "under the covers" that has issues activated from new code mixing with old code. It does not show up in Q/A testing, but comes up from field usage only at first. Eventually it can be replicated.

Hardware (6 different models) all have the problem, so its not just one unit.

At least 2 versions of National Releases are reported with the problem (so the source of the conflict is in the code for at least some time).

That steers one towards to the question "What was introduced in recent months that now is cropping up to bite us all in the butt?"

If there is Direct on Demand "old code" inside the firmware versions, for example -- which happens to bridge all models and multiple National releases -- the last 1-2 releases may also share some "new code" that conflicts somehow with that older code now to cause the lock-ups being reported.

Until the 2 were combined and used in the field (in the right combinations), this would not necessarily have surfaced in Q/A testing. The most recent firmware versions seemed to really bring this out as a more substantial problem in terms of quantities of reported lockups.

This is what makes this thing a lot harder to diagnose - it bridges a wide range of units and firware versions, but only really seems to have surfaced since the last 2 National firmware versions came out over the past 6 weeks.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

willie_tee said:


> And the fact that no CSR knows about or will admit to this is a real problem for me. Every time I call for support the CSR denies that I have a problem because "No one else has reported this problem". Every time. Every CSR.


These things are handled in the R&D and testing areas, which is something the CSR's get limited information about.

I would expect technical support to know more about this, but even then, not as up to date as the Q/A or R&D areas where they are researched, tested, and fixed.


----------



## Shades94 (Jan 13, 2008)

I came home today and my HR20-700 was locked up. I have never had this happen before in the 6 months I've had this unit. The 0x22b software upgrade was received yesterday. Coincidence? Doubt it, seems like a software issue to me.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

upmichigan said:


> Well this saga is over for me. Recovery kits are on the way for my HR20/21. Furthermore Im done with Directv. There fix is send more receivers and not admit there is any problem there. What a joke of a company and a waste of time and money. Exactly the next day I received a "comeback to us letter"...UNREAL! I owe $400 bucks. I am happy to say riddens  . Good luck folks...glad you all enjoy missing your programs.


I hear ya! I've about had it myself. This coupled with the screen saver bug has me looking at other options. I love Tivo but hate cable so I don't know that I can go that route. Only other viable option is Dish. Not that either option is bliss, but I am sick of the screen saver bug and now this. If they would at least admit they have a problem I would cut them some slack but every CSR says they have no reports of either issue. :nono2: Pathetic!

I too will have to pay a fee to get out of my contract but I am willing to pay. That says something about how disappointed I am in their service.


----------



## elshagon (Jul 9, 2007)

I can believe it's a problem with the data stream. The problem I've been experiencing is with the clock. For example yesterday it read *Monday -6:-54am*. It continues to read the time as "minus" and the wrong day. If I change to another time zone and then switch back it corrects the date/time, but for only for a few minutes until it reverts back to the minus time and wrong day. Unfortunately I can't troubleshoot it any longer as the bulb on my DLP blew, so now I have no tv. On the bright side, at least I don't have to get frustrated over the lock-ups, wrong time and the deletion of all my recordings right now.


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It could very well be a firmware issue - for example....if code for Direct on Demand somehow impacted this to create lockups...that was covered in more than one HD DVR model and more than one firmware version (going back several versions actually). Since the reported lock-ups have now been documented for 6 different HR2x DVR models covering the last 2 national firmware releases....its coming from something that is common across all those units and all those versions.


As you say it could be firmware - it could also be the data stream - but something caused this issue to spike starting last weekend.

At the end of the day I suspect 99% of people spend 99% of the time recording and watching DirecTV programs on these units (duh). DirecTV should concentrate on ensuring that this core functionality is VERY stable.

I think DirecTV has actually been too responsive to requests from this forum and others for networking, media sharing, placement of to do lists etc (and yes I have networked one of my HR20 to watch video, listen to music etc). As a result they seem to send updates too frequently and issues like the ones we saw last wekend happen. If some consumers want to test these other features fine that is what CE is for - but DirecTV should spend more time on making sure core functionality is rock solid on national releases - if this mean less frequent releases I am fine with this. I have been very happy with the stability of my HR20s for the last six months (until last weekend).

I only wonder how much damage they have done with average consumers who have seen multiple lock ups over the last fews days and don't read these forums. They must be ready to ditch DirecTV. I also wonder how many HR20's DirecTV has needlessly swapped out because of this.

When I called to report one of my HR20's had locked up 2-3 per times day for three days (Saturday - Monday) their immediate response was to offer to swap it out. Because of what I read on the forum I said I would wait and see. So far no more lock ups...

Which brings me to my last point - we have no way of either confirming with DirecTV that there is an issue (when I and many other on this thread called DirecTV they were told no one else was reporting the issue) OR whether DirecTV have now fixed it. Good customer service would be transparent and keep customers informed on both issues.

For now I'll cross my fingers - hope its solved - but I'll also set recordings I really care about to also record on my old HR10 DirecTV HD Tivo.


----------



## flogduh (Nov 4, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> One thing that would be helpful is to know is just how many of the lockeup reports are for sites where the DVR is network connected....there was a problem tied to that once before, and maybe this is happening again...


No networking connection here, experienced the "would not power up" issue and even a RBR would not bring it out of its slumber. Had to do an unplug to repower. This was the morning after receiving the latest release on 4/23


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Tried to turn the HR20-100 on last night, but it would not respond to remote or front panel controls.

RBR time.

This is the first lockup I've had on either unit with the new NR.


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

This is software/firmware. If CSRs told some of you that you were unique that is simply not true. The pattern of software induced faults with the last NR and another one two back is obvious. Also, I was told differently by a CSR - they are hearing of problems. You should NOT have have to pay a penalty to get out of the DirecTV contract. They have failed to provide a service, and have well known software (firmware) problems. This is a case where you can document the problems, communicate them clearly, and almost certainly will not have to pay a penalty - document in writing your concerns/problem, track your lost time, get on the record thru your CSR for every problem. When you discuss your problems with DirecTV go to customer retention and be clear about the frequency of problems and note the service is unusable. Document the amount of your time you have spent. Be clear about the impact/cost to you.
By sharing your problems here, you are communicating with DirecTV engineers and sharing experience with others who can benefit from the knowledge that "their" problem is not unique.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

flogduh said:


> No networking connection here, experienced the "would not power up" issue and even a RBR would not bring it out of its slumber. Had to do an unplug to repower. This was the morning after receiving the latest release on 4/23


Thanks for your confirmation....we've now heard from enough folks with and without network connections to pretty much eliminate this as a potential candidate for the problem.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Time to bring my trusty Tivo Hr10-250 out of retirement.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jal said:


> Time to bring my trusty Tivo Hr10-250 out of retirement.


Hopefully this short-term hiccup doesn't cause deparate measures like this.  :lol:


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> Tried to turn the HR20-100 on last night, but it would not respond to remote or front panel controls.
> 
> RBR time.
> 
> This is the first lockup I've had on either unit with the new NR.


Same here. I have three HR20s and they have all experienced lock-ups after 0x22b came down. One is networked, while two are connected to the phone line. At least once, it happened while I was using one of them -- I went to "search for shows," and when the screen came up where you can punch in the letters, it seized up.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

videojanitor said:


> Same here. I have three HR20s and they have all experienced lock-ups after 0x22b came down. One is networked, while two are connected to the phone line. At least once, it happened while I was using one of them -- I went to "search for shows," and when the screen came up where you can punch in the letters, it seized up.


Similar issues here - I have three HR20-700's and all reacted a bit differently:

Living Room: about 10:00am on Weds. 5/30 - would not power on via remote or front panel button, RBR fixed it. I checked and the upgrade to 0x22b actually cam the previous day, early in the morning.

Master BR: After the LR unit was frozen, I checked this one and it power on just fine, was showing live TV, but then would not respond to the remote or front panel buttons. After an RBR, it proceeded to download 0x22b, and then all was fine.

Guest BR: I checked it and it seemed to be working just fine, had received 0x22b on 5/29 early AM just like the Living Room unit.


----------



## desh (Oct 4, 2006)

jal said:


> Time to bring my trusty Tivo Hr10-250 out of retirement.


This is my friday evening project after all three of our HR20's missed Grays Anatomy and part of Lost due to lockups... Hopefully there's a CE tonight that addresses this.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

One of my HR20's locked up again today. 

One records mostly movies and has small activity. That one has been fine even thought it has a 1TB esata connected.

The one used to often record things has been the problematic one.

Second lockup in an hour, this time with 7 s back button. One show was recording at the time, while playing back another.


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

Like others, I started seeing this problem last weekend on or around 4/27 and have seen it re-occur almost daily since then. I received the update on 4/29, no change in behaviour. The lockup may occur when the HR20 returns from standby, or during active use. The box then no longer responds to remote or front panel input, requires a RBR. It makes no differerence whether I was tuned to SD or HD. I do have a network connected. 

Today I got the black screen syndrome as well (everything works, but no picture/sound). I guess that has a separate thread. But this drove me to call DTV. Was bumped up to a "specialist" who agreed to escalate to supervisor. Neither CSR knew of this problem. I provided specific references to this dbstalk thread in the CSR's report to supervisor. 

After years of being read-only in this forum (R15, then HR20), this is the first problem sufficiently serious to incent me to post, hoping that the more data people provide, the faster we may see a fix. 

My HR20 has only required two or three RBRs in the last year prior to this problem.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I just received some information from a contact at DirecTV regarding this. The core problem "appears to be a guide cache issue". Normally a red button reset should correct the problem, but if it does not (if you continue to have lockups after doing an RBR), then you can perform the following procedure:
------------------------
Perform keyword search for "DELETEARCHIVE" as follows:

- Press MENU key
- Select "Search for Shows"
- Select "Keyword"
- Enter DELETEARCHIVE as one word - (NOTE: This will not delete any recordings, nor any preferences or Series Links.)
- Select "Continue"
- Select "All"
- The customer will see that the box found "no matching programs at this time"
- Select "Done" (the customer will be back at the alphabet entry screen
- Select EXIT on the remote control
- Now Reboot the IRD using the Red button 
-------------------------

If you do try this procedure, please post with a follow up (in a day or two) as to whether or not you continue to have lockups, or if doing this "fixed it".

Carl


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

carl6 said:


> I just received some information from a contact at DirecTV regarding this. The core problem "appears to be a guide cache issue". Normally a red button reset should correct the problem, but if it does not (if you continue to have lockups after doing an RBR), then you can perform the following procedure:
> ------------------------
> Perform keyword search for "DELETEARCHIVE" as follows:
> 
> ...


I haven't tried this "fix" but after two RBRs on two machines I have not had any lock ups since Tuesday (today is Friday). (Knock on wood. I'm sure I just jinxed myself.) Anyway, if there is any truth to this "fix" maybe my second RBRs cleared this mystical archive. Only time will tell. Interested to hear reports of people that try this "fix".


----------



## Moocher (Feb 5, 2007)

When I first posted earlier in this thread I figured this was a small one-time deal. Indeed, after the one RBR Sunday my HR20-700 has been fine. But WOW, what a mess. I hope the fix above works.

My sympathies to all with continuing problems. I'm glad I use my old DTivo to record my most important programs in SD as a backup.

Mooch


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Carl6 - Thank you for the info! I have 2 hr-21 100's, and they have both locked up twice. One 2 times over last weekend, and one last weekend and then again on Wednesday.

I just applied the fix to one of my units, so it will be interesting to see what happens to each going forward. I'll let you all know!

BTW - I did the fix on the one that locked up 2 times last weekend.


----------



## desh (Oct 4, 2006)

carl6 said:


> If you do try this procedure, please post with a follow up (in a day or two) as to whether or not you continue to have lockups, or if doing this "fixed it".Carl


Applied to 3 machines, will report back


----------



## Caddo-Miller (May 17, 2007)

I have had this problem twice within the last week on my HR20-700 DVR. Therefore, I performed the DELETEARCHIVE procedure noted in post #185, and will monitor/report results after a few days.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Hopefully this will cure things. However, a reset everything (not by choice) fixed mine for 3 days and then problems started again. So I would be cautious for a while.


----------



## zeecarr (May 3, 2008)

Disconnecting the network (ethernet) cable seems to have fixed my HR20.

I noticed that the last software update caused my Vista PC to give a pop up message that it found a new media device. Never did this before the new update. There must be some new network code in the latest firmware that is causing these lock up problems.


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

carl6 said:


> I just received some information from a contact at DirecTV regarding this. The core problem "appears to be a guide cache issue". Normally a red button reset should correct the problem, but if it does not (if you continue to have lockups after doing an RBR), then you can perform the following procedure:
> ------------------------
> Perform keyword search for "DELETEARCHIVE" as follows:
> 
> ...


This did not cure the problem for my HR20-700.

I performed this procedure last night, then put the box in standby. I turned it on tonight, about 18 hours later. The HR20 was now very sluggish, taking 12 seconds to display the Guide or List. Using 30 second back or 6 sec Slip was practically impossible due to the delayed response. Within about an hour the system had locked up again, not responding to remote or front panel input, so had to be RBR'd.

I called D* again to log this and see if there was any update. This time I was told this is a known issue etc., and furthermore the CSR was prepared to walk me through the exact same DELETEARCHIVE procedure described above. However, this CSR told me it was important to do a RBR BEFORE performing the procedure, which I had just done moments before calling, so we repeated the above a second time.

On restarting, performance is "normal" so far. I will post back with any further updates. I plan to call D* everytime this box has to be rebooted until we have a fix.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

zeecarr said:


> Disconnecting the network (ethernet) cable seems to have fixed my HR20.
> 
> I noticed that the last software update caused my Vista PC to give a pop up message that it found a new media device. Never did this before the new update. There must be some new network code in the latest firmware that is causing these lock up problems.


Disagree. My two DVRs have never been networked and both have locked up twice. However I am now 4 days since last lock up! (Knocks on wood).


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

No networking and lockups here.


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

After doing the DELETEARCHIVE procedure twice in the last day or so, today I was not able to even turn on the HR20. It did not respond to to RBR, I had to remove and replug the power cord to get it to run. So I can say with certainty that this procedure has not solved the problem on my machine. At this time the lockups are slightly more frequent than they were earlier in the week.

Called to report this, again the CSR was aware, said there was no ETA for a fix, and no other workarounds exist beside the DELETEARCHIVE.

Has anyone found that the DELETEARCHIVE has kept them running for more than 24 hrs?
Has anyone tried a full reset (reformat) and if so with what result?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

nowandthen said:


> Disagree. My two DVRs have never been networked and both have locked up twice. However I am now 4 days since last lock up! (Knocks on wood).


You are correct - there are plenty of reports on the lock-up from folks both with and without the netwroking connected. It has already been determined (by DirecTV) that it is an issue on their end...and will have a fix in place as soon as they can roll out the next National Release.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

AntonyB said:


> Has anyone found that the DELETEARCHIVE has kept them running for more than 24 hrs?


I did it to both of mine now, and so far so good - it's only been about 24 hrs though.

They went longer than that between incidents before I tried the fix anyway - so I'll keep reporting back here.......


----------



## TJFriday (Jan 21, 2008)

carl6 said:


> I just received some information from a contact at DirecTV regarding this. The core problem "appears to be a guide cache issue". Normally a red button reset should correct the problem, but if it does not (if you continue to have lockups after doing an RBR), then you can perform the following procedure:
> ------------------------
> Perform keyword search for "DELETEARCHIVE" as follows:
> 
> ...


I was also given this this same procedure to try today by DirecTV Case Management. I've experienced the lock-ups, blank recordings and runaway-recoring issues since 0x1fe. They are hoping this process will help address these issues, but time will tell if it works.

I was told by my Case Manager that DirecTV is watching these threads very closely and are aware of the issues, but keep posting details. It's reassuring to know that they're actually looking at these even if they aren't able to tell us what is being done to address this.


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

TJFriday said:


> I was told by my Case Manager that DirecTV is watching these threads very closely and are aware of the issues, but keep posting details. It's reassuring to know that they're actually looking at these even if they aren't able to tell us what is being done to address this.


Did they specifically say they are watching the dbstalk forum, or their own forum on directv.com? (There are several posts on the directv forum about this problem, in the HD DVR forum.) I'm not sure it's worth repeating myself over there or if it's sufficient to just post here.

I'm now going to leave the DVR turned on 24/7 (instead of putting it in standby at night) to see if that makes any difference. So far, my lockups seem to occur shortly after turning "on" (or trying to turn on), after many hours in standby.


----------



## TJFriday (Jan 21, 2008)

AntonyB said:


> Did they specifically say they are watching the dbstalk forum, or their own forum on directv.com? (There are several posts on the directv forum about this problem, in the HD DVR forum.) I'm not sure it's worth repeating myself over there or if it's sufficient to just post here.
> 
> I'm now going to leave the DVR turned on 24/7 (instead of putting it in standby at night) to see if that makes any difference. So far, my lockups seem to occur shortly after turning "on" (or trying to turn on), after many hours in standby.


They're watching DBSTalk. Although I'm sure they're watching the forum on DirecTV.com, also.

Over the months that I've been having issues with locking up, we haven't been able to discern any particular pattern despite many hours of troubleshooting. That certainly doesn't mean there isn't a particular pattern, however.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

No Lockups since 4-27 after 4 in two days.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

AntonyB said:


> I'm now going to leave the DVR turned on 24/7 (instead of putting it in standby at night) to see if that makes any difference. So far, my lockups seem to occur shortly after turning "on" (or trying to turn on), after many hours in standby.


That is circumstance that my first lockup occurred, however, yesterday, on another box (which is never turned off), the lockup occured, however, it was different, I could not change channels with the remote nor the panel, but I could watch the channel that it is was on, with audio.

A RBR fixed it.


----------



## achildfromthe80s (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a little bit of new information! I was watching TV the other day and noticed the box hiccup. What this means is there was a momentary pause in the picture. I thought that was weird and then found the box was totally locked up. I don't know if this info was of any help but I thought i'd at least throw it out there!

Brad


----------



## jsquared22 (Feb 26, 2008)

I had several lock-ups after the new update. Since I disconnected the internet connection, I have had no problems.


----------



## Venri88 (May 5, 2008)

I've had these issues all last week, and it is extremely frustrating. I have had no fewer than 4 lockups, and also very poor performance with "trickplay" functions one time. In all lockup scenarios, we have turned on the TV to a grey screen, and no remote or front panel buttons worked except for the red reset button. In all cases, shows that were to be recorded during that time were not.

The trickplay slowdowns were a general unresponsiveness to the 30 second slip or FF. At times it seemed to buffer the requests, but generally would just ignore the commands for a few keystrokes, and would then be normally responsive.

I have not used the "DELETEARCHIVE" trick yet, but it seems dubious. I may try it if it locks up again and I am RBR'ing anyway.

HR20-700, HDMI, networked, no external drives.


----------



## desh (Oct 4, 2006)

All 3 machines that I applied the "DELETEARCHIVE" fix to have locked up at least once over the weekend. I'm looking at one now that is playing video fine, but does not respond to remote or panel input.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have relayed back to my contact that there appear to be mixed results from the procedure, with it working for some and not for others. If I hear anything new, I will pass it on.

Carl


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

AntonyB said:


> Did they specifically say they are watching the dbstalk forum, or their own forum on directv.com? (There are several posts on the directv forum about this problem, in the HD DVR forum.) I'm not sure it's worth repeating myself over there or if it's sufficient to just post here.
> 
> I'm now going to leave the DVR turned on 24/7 (instead of putting it in standby at night) to see if that makes any difference. So far, my lockups seem to occur shortly after turning "on" (or trying to turn on), after many hours in standby.


I can confirm that it makes no difference if my box is left in standby, or left turned on, the lockups happen regardless (this is the box that I performed the DELETEARCHIVE procedure on twice, to no avail). I seem to be averaging one lockup every ~24 hours since doing DELETEARCHIVE. When I say "lockup" I mean the box fails to respond to any input (remote or front panel); it still (usually) displays video and sound. It requires either RBR or in one case a complete power cycle to restore normal operation.


----------



## ricktu (Aug 3, 2007)

Both my HR20 & HR21 have been locking up regularly for the last two weeks or so - they had been working without issue prior to that. My symptoms are that the machine gradually slows down - response time to remote button presses get progressively worse, and then finally it doesn't respond at all. Then, after a while with this the machine just locks hard. Often it's at the screen saver.

Very frustrating. I'm getting lots of flak from my wife, who's upset with DirecTV. 

These feels very much like a software/firmware problem where something is slowly consuming resources and not freeing them for the rest of the system to use. I hope D* gets it figured out quickly and pushes out an update.

Particulars: both machines have latest national release, I have not done the DELETEMUMBLEMUMBLE trick yet, they both have networking connected, and RBR has always reset them to normal working order (for a while).


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

How hard could it be for Directv to just re-release the previous firmware? While not perfect, it certainly didn't cause this much frustration. Ridiculous.

Pauley


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

My guess is that there was something in that firmware that they needed to get out immediately for other reasons. IMO, they had ample evidence that several things were not ready to go and they released it anyway. Who knows what it is, could be security related or with the PPV limits or maybe for the AM21 OTA tuner. At any rate, they decided that whatever it was was more important than general stability.

Pretty much the same decision they have been making over and over for the life of the HR2x series from what I can see. There is always something more important than stability and recording.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Lee L said:


> Pretty much the same decision they have been making over and over for the life of the HR2x series from what I can see. There is always something more important than stability and recording.


Agreed. It appears that general policy is that new features need to be developed and that we all need to except the stability and recording issues along the way, regardless of the impact. Sacrifices have to be made to advance the common good&#8230;

There is a way to develop things without impacting stability, it just takes more resources internally. Perhaps things are a stretched a little thin at the moment...


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

Pauley said:


> How hard could it be for Directv to just re-release the previous firmware? While not perfect, it certainly didn't cause this much frustration. Ridiculous.
> 
> Pauley


At least in my experience (and I believe for others as well), this problem started several days BEFORE the last NR, and the behavior continued unchanged after that release. So I seriously doubt rolling back would fix it. Something else has changed. I saw speculation in one thread that a revised program guide format might be to blame, and that the DELETEARCHIVE "fix" cleared out the guide cache, or something. This fix has not worked for me.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

I personally never had this problem until this NR, and I have had it twice.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

I have two HR20-100 receivers and one has froze 3 times recently and now the other one just froze for the first time.

Basically I turn the tv on with the remote and notice that the remote isn't working with the receiver.

I try to use buttons on the receiver itself and they don't work either.

I end up having to hit the red button and everything is back to normal.

I am on 0x22b


----------



## Caddo-Miller (May 17, 2007)

After I performed the DELETEARCHIVE procedure noted in post #185 on Saturday, May 3rd at approximately 3:30 AM, I have "not" had a recurrence of the Lockup problem on my HR20-700 DVR.


----------



## kmerlo (Jun 21, 2007)

I had reported earlier that i had been suffering from lockups every few days since February. I've gone 5 days now with no lockups. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Our HR20-700 froze up again just 2 days ago. 2nd time in 1 week. (0x22b) had to Pull the power plug - the red reset wouldn't work.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127976


----------



## ricktu (Aug 3, 2007)

Is there another thread to post this on?

I've got 0x22d on both my HR20 & HR21. I had high hopes, but both have locked up with the new release. Anyone else still seeing lockups with 0x22d?


----------



## mitchw (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm getting the lock-ups on one HR-100 and not the other. I haven't seen this mentioned, but for me, they aren't hard-lock ups. If you keep trying, you'll get it to eventually respond, although extremely delayed and slow.

It feels like the software is starving the CPU somewhere, so the UI becomes extremely sluggish, to the point of appearing to be totally locked-up.

I can see it about to happen as the LED animations on the box itself become slow.


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

ricktu said:


> Is there another thread to post this on?
> 
> I've got 0x22d on both my HR20 & HR21. I had high hopes, but both have locked up with the new release. Anyone else still seeing lockups with 0x22d?


That's the worst news of the week. I'm still waiting for 22d (east coast), and continuing to experience hard lockups with 22b at 24 hour intervals, plus or minus - usually before 6PM EST, but never during the night.

For those who post that RBR does not always work, and power cycle is required: I have noticed a different boot process in response to RBR compared to older versions, which can easily trick you into believing the RBR is unresponsive. I find that after pressing the button, the blue power light (only) comes on for a few seconds, and goes out. At that point there is NO visible activity whatsoever (no blue lights, nothing on the screen) for 1 minute and 10 seconds (approx). At that point the blue lights all come on, and the startup screen appears. Prior to this the only hint that there is life in the box is some audible disk activity after the first 10 or 20 seconds.

I don't recall the boot process with earlier versions (almost never had to RBR prior to 4/27/08 !) but I'm sure it was much more obvious that the HR20 had responded to the reboot than it is now.


----------



## ricktu (Aug 3, 2007)

mitchw said:


> I'm getting the lock-ups on one HR-100 and not the other. I haven't seen this mentioned, but for me, they aren't hard-lock ups. If you keep trying, you'll get it to eventually respond, although extremely delayed and slow.
> 
> It feels like the software is starving the CPU somewhere, so the UI becomes extremely sluggish, to the point of appearing to be totally locked-up.
> 
> I can see it about to happen as the LED animations on the box itself become slow.


Indeed, this is the pattern for me on my HR20 for sure. The HR21 may also be doing the same thing, but I use it less and so when I get to it it doesn't respond to anything within 30 seconds of pressing buttons, so I assume it's just locked up. The HR20 will sometimes respond within 30 seconds (eg: hit "list", wait 30 seconds and the list will come up).

I definitely agree...it feels very much like some other task in the box is hogging the CPU. Perhaps it's just a memory leak over time as it seems to gradually slow down.


----------



## Rewster (Jun 5, 2006)

I have experienced exactly what posters 216 and 223 reported. However, this has only happened once, and I blamed it on my wife somehow hitting a combination of buttons on the Harmony remote. Guess I will have to apologize. I will send another reply if it occurs again.

I might add that I could hear the hard drive working before I tried both RBR and a disconnect from power.


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

vandergraff said:


> Model number: *HR20-100*
> Firmware version: *0x02BB*
> If you have networking connected: *No*
> Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *Locks up on start-up (coming out of standby). Some time with the record light on - sometimes not. Reset not effective - had to remove power to restart*
> ...


Nearly two weeks now without look ups (after 5 lock ups in 3 days). All three of my HR20's updated to 022D last week. Not sure if it was firmware or something else - but I am now cautiously hoping that they found what was happening and addressed it....

We'll see I guess.


----------



## Mark_R_G (May 11, 2008)

vandergraff said:


> Nearly two weeks now without look ups (after 5 lock ups in 3 days). All three of my HR20's updated to 022D last week. Not sure if it was firmware or something else - but I am now cautiously hoping that they found what was happening and addressed it....
> 
> We'll see I guess.


Don't consider it totally fixed.

I have a HR21-700, no idea what firmware version, but have never tried to make it do an update either.

Has never been hooked up to ethernet, phone line only.

It's hard locked up right now. It crashed while we were watching Air Force One today on one of the HD channels. The screen froze, but the audio kept going, unit would not respond to the remote.

Hit the reset button behind the small door by the card, it restarted, got to the screen where it says this will just take a few seconds and never proceeded further. After about 15 minutes of it sitting at that screen, I hit the reset button again. Can hear the hard drive spin up the power button goes bright for a split second then back to dimly lit, no other response whatsoever. Have since tried outright power cycling it, same result, dimly lit power button. I'm leaving it until tomorrow, and if it still won't go, I will then call DirecTV.


----------



## Mark_R_G (May 11, 2008)

Update, it is still dead this morning.

Called D*, they stepped me thru RBR, unplugging it and plugging it into a different outlet, then, with no argument from them, are sending me out another one. I suspect this issue is why they were plain eager to just replace it. I wonder if the one I get in return will be a -700.... 

Not thrilled with that solution, but don't see an option as it's totally dead, probably from these software updates. Thankfully didn't have anything I wanted to keep on it.


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

Here is an update with a quick recap: 

- HR20-700 had begun to lockup frequently on 4/27, this was BEFORE the 0x022B update.
- Received 0x022B on 4/29, lockups continued.
- Performed DELETEARCHIVE twice, no improvement. In fact the box now locked up daily, usually sometime in the PM prior to 6:00PM EST.
- Have not yet received 0x022D, HOWEVER my lockups have not occured since Friday 5/9 (3 days in the clear, after 2 weeks of frequent lockups).

What changed? 

I wonder if the guide data is the culprit here. Perhaps a change to its content or format has revealed a latent bug in the software. Why doesn't every box experience a problem? Perhaps because the guide contents are different based on geographic region and choice of service (local stations, OTA channels, other subscribed channels). Only certain combinatons may cause the problem. Perhaps another change to the guide data on or around 5/9 made the problem disappear again.

The fact that the DELETEARCHIVE "fix" supposedly cleared or reset the guide cache initially set me down this train of thought, combined with my observations that the problem did not seem to be triggered by a software update, and has now disappeared (fingers crossed) prior to receiving a further update.


----------



## TheSlacker (Dec 22, 2006)

Mine is still locking up even after the 0x022D update. DELETEARCHIVE did not help.

Brad



AntonyB said:


> Here is an update with a quick recap:
> 
> - HR20-700 had begun to lockup frequently on 4/27, this was BEFORE the 0x022B update.
> - Received 0x022B on 4/29, lockups continued.
> ...


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

I finally got the 0x022D update two days ago, and continue to experience no further lockups since 5/9 (3 days of no lockups with 0x022B, then 2 days of no lockups with 0x022D). At the current time, my HR20-700 seems to be restored to normal service once again, after 2 weeks of mayhem. I would love to know what is going on here, whether D* have consciously changed something that resulted in an apparent fix for some people, and why others still see the same problem.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

For those with 22D....if you still get a lockup.....try to do a menu reboot, and then report here if that does (or does not) correct your problems.

I have had no lockups at all since 22D was deployed on 2 HR20-700's.


----------



## njmurvin (Oct 17, 2006)

Strange. I never had the lockup on my HR20. But, I had it multiple times on both my HR21s. For over a week, it hasn't happened on any of them. Not sure what version I'm running. I should check.


----------



## ricktu (Aug 3, 2007)

Okay, it's gone on too long. Both my HR20 and HR21 were frozen last night. The HR20 missed recording American Idol, the one show my wife watches, and I'm getting an earful this morning. I've had like a dozen lock up in the last 2-3 weeks. How do I get a case file going with DirecTV? I don't want to talk to a CSR and just have them suggest getting the units replaced (I have 0% faith it will solve the problem). Both machines started doing this on 0x22b and keep doing it on 0x22d. Both are left on all the time. I've done the DELETEARCHIVE suggestion on both and both have frozen up since then.

Lastly, my symptoms seem to be that the machine gradually slows to a crawl and then freezes up. It's not sudden as far as I can tell. Sounds like a slow resource leak.

Is there an official place to post other than this thread? Is there a way to get on DirecTV's radar other than trying to get past CSR's?


----------



## Venri88 (May 5, 2008)

Update on my HR20-700.

DELETEARCHIVE did nothing for me on 22b.

Finally got 22d Monday or Tuesday of this week, and my box was locked up yesterday evening at 10pm. It was a daily occurrence before 22d, so I suppose it is some improvement, but still VERY unhappy.

I like new features, but I am defintely in the "it's a DVR first camp." Keep it stable and QA those enhancements please.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

ricktu said:


> Okay, it's gone on too long. Both my HR20 and HR21 were frozen last night. The HR20 missed recording American Idol, the one show my wife watches, and I'm getting an earful this morning. I've had like a dozen lock up in the last 2-3 weeks. How do I get a case file going with DirecTV? I don't want to talk to a CSR and just have them suggest getting the units replaced (I have 0% faith it will solve the problem). Both machines started doing this on 0x22b and keep doing it on 0x22d. Both are left on all the time. I've done the DELETEARCHIVE suggestion on both and both have frozen up since then.
> 
> Lastly, my symptoms seem to be that the machine gradually slows to a crawl and then freezes up. It's not sudden as far as I can tell. Sounds like a slow resource leak.
> 
> Is there an official place to post other than this thread? Is there a way to get on DirecTV's radar other than trying to get past CSR's?


are your units networked? I think there were reports of networked units acting like this due to router setups.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

I hope I don't jinx my units but after 2 lock ups on both units within the first week of receiving 0x22b I have not had any more lock ups. It did not lock up anymore even before 0x22d. There seems to be no rhyme or reason to this bug. But I will add that on one recent occasion one of the units initially would not respond. I waited about 10 seconds and then it responded. No idea why. Knock on wood!


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

ricktu said:


> Is there an official place to post other than this thread? Is there a way to get on DirecTV's radar other than trying to get past CSR's?


I was told they are aware of the problem (about 10 days ago). In the beginning they denied having heard of this problem.

I suppose you can try calling and ask to discontinue service. Maybe that will get you past the first layer of their defense system. Good luck!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The lockups are a known problem with the last National release, and several test updates are being evaluated....look for another NR update some time soon, which should correct the problem.


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

I have not had any lockup issues on my HR21-700 until last night. My local OTA channels stopped responding and went to a blank screen. This morning when i turned TV on it was on screen saver. Guide would come on but anything selected went to blank screen. I had to reboot system to resolve the issue. I am on the latest sw release and this is the first time I have had an issue. The only thing I have changed is adding the AM 21 a few days ago.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The lockups are a known problem with the last National release, and several test updates are being evaluated....look for another NR update some time soon, which should correct the problem.


Lockups have been happening to me on the latest ce. I was having about two a day until I unplugged the HR20 from my network about three days ago and I haven't had a single lock up since. So I'm hoping that this weekends ce or the next NR will solve this issue.


----------



## dherndon (Mar 31, 2008)

Just tried to turn on my HR20-100 and it's locked up, 2nd time since the 22d release......i'm giving them ONE week to fix all this and i'm calling dish. They can sue me over the 2 year committment. This is ridiculous.

Dave.


----------



## dherndon (Mar 31, 2008)

OH, and I did do one more thing.......i unplugged the ethernet connection as someone here suggests that may have prevented their lockups....we'll see. I thought that media stuff was too slow anyway....and I have a Media Center hooked up to it all anyway.

Crossing fingers!

Dave.


----------



## Mark_R_G (May 11, 2008)

An update- I did get a new HR21-700 with a free Fedex return tag, set it up and it's been absolutely solid. No lockups and I've noticed a few features in this software update that I like such as being able to speed up the grid by turning off the scroll effect. 

Instead of calling Dish you should call DirecTV and report it, I have to say replacing mine was completely painless.


----------



## Venri88 (May 5, 2008)

Venri88 said:


> Update on my HR20-700.
> 
> DELETEARCHIVE did nothing for me on 22b.
> 
> ...


Update on my DVR, on my last reboot I unplugged my network cable and no lockups since. I think I'm going on 3 days now. Even if it happens again, it seems to have reduced the frequency of lockups, which is better than none at all. Since I'm just toying with VOD and don't use media sharing, this is no big deal to me- but I know others do not feel the same way.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> Lockups have been happening to me on the latest ce. I was having about two a day until I unplugged the HR20 from my network about three days ago and I haven't had a single lock up since. So I'm hoping that this weekends ce or the next NR will solve this issue.


I have 2 HR20-700's with network connections and no such lockups.

Many others have posted similar configurations, so the conclusion was that network connection was NOT a source of the lockup issue - its something else in the firmware.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Mark_R_G said:


> Instead of calling Dish you should call DirecTV and report it, I have to say replacing mine was completely painless.












Calling D* is always a good idea so that issues get logged. And, not calling Dish - good advice............

:grin:


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

It's been posted many times. Network connections are not the cause. I have never had mine networked and both HR20's locked up twice in the first week after downloading 0x22b. Others have reported lock ups with a network connection. Still others have reported to have this problem before 0x22b. Neither machine has locked up since that first week after 0x22b downloaded (knocks on wood). I have no clue as to why they stopped locking up, but I'm not complaining.  I do however, feel your pain. Hopefully we will get a fix soon.


----------



## onebad93ta (Sep 28, 2007)

you guys need to pay attention and read the network lockups are happening on the hr21's. if i leave it connected i get lockups every 24 hours with the last 2 software dl 22b and 22d i also did a reset sat around 1230 am and dl software again and it dled 22f but couldnt find anything on it so i tried the network again yesterday and low and behold 24 hrs later frozen box so i reset and dl 22d this time so wonder what 22f was all about but anyway network disconnected like before and im sure no lockups but still they need to figure this out


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have 2 HR20-700's with network connections and no such lockups.
> 
> Many others have posted similar configurations, so the conclusion was that network connection was NOT a source of the lockup issue - its something else in the firmware.


HR20 connected to network
HR20 had several lockups per day
HR20 disconnected from network
HR20 hasn't had a lock up in 7 days
Therefore network caused the lock

A simple cause and effect or as Occam put it: "Of two equivalent theories or explanations, all other things being equal, the simpler one is to be preferred."

Now maybe the firmware doesn't like the network but then all like firmware would react the same when connected to the network.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> HR20 connected to network
> HR20 had several lockups per day
> HR20 disconnected from network
> HR20 hasn't had a lock up in 7 days
> ...


Neither of my HR20's have ever been hooked to a network yet both Hr20's locked up twice.

I did not change a thing and then no more lock ups.

Go figure.

I would say the network connection was not the cause of the problem. Of course there could be more than one issue causing the lock ups.

I'm only commenting on my own experiences and what others have posted. To say it's specifically the network connection does not hold water based on my experience and that of others who have posted.

No offense intended.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

nowandthen said:


> Neither of my HR20's have ever been hooked to a network yet both Hr20's locked up twice.
> 
> I did not change a thing and then no more lock ups.
> 
> ...


Offense not taken.
I'm just reporting my observations with my HR20.
To say that is not the network connection in some of the lock up sitiuations does not hold water either, at least not in my case and in some of the others that have reported the same cause and effect.

Until a unifing cause or seperate causes are found we must not dismiss any possibilities.


----------



## Sibe74 (Aug 23, 2007)

My HR20 just locked up again tonight and of course missed Idol. Came home from work and noticed it was unresponsive. It would not turn on. I rebooted it and Now I have an upset wife... she missed her favorite show and of course it has to be the finale. I upgraded to HDTV about 1 month ago from a TIVO and this is what I feared. I have been watching these boards for almost a year and noticed all the complaints but I didn't have much choice when we upgraded to HD. Please fix this Directv!!! Too bad Directv dropped Tivo. I never had a missed recording in 4 years! Now this HR20 has had to be rebooted about 6-7 times since I have had it. Had to vent... now I feel better.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> Offense not taken.
> I'm just reporting my observations with my HR20.
> To say that is not the network connection in some of the lock up sitiuations does not hold water either, at least not in my case and in some of the others that have reported the same cause and effect.
> 
> Until a unifing cause or seperate causes are found we must not dismiss any possibilities.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

Sibe74 said:


> My HR20 just locked up again tonight and of course missed Idol. Came home from work and noticed it was unresponsive. It would not turn on. I rebooted it and Now I have an upset wife... she missed her favorite show and of course it has to be the finale. I upgraded to HDTV about 1 month ago from a TIVO and this is what I feared. I have been watching these boards for almost a year and noticed all the complaints but I didn't have much choice when we upgraded to HD. Please fix this Directv!!! Too bad Directv dropped Tivo. I never had a missed recording in 4 years! Now this HR20 has had to be rebooted about 6-7 times since I have had it. Had to vent... now I feel better.


It definitely sucks!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Offense not taken.
> I'm just reporting my observations with my HR20.
> To say that is not the network connection in some of the lock up sitiuations does not hold water either, at least not in my case and in some of the others that have reported the same cause and effect.
> 
> Until a unifing cause or seperate causes are found we must not dismiss any possibilities.


Because of some of the above posts I decided to try an experiment.
I plugged my Hr20-700 (running on the latest ce) back into my net, almost immediatly I received the "easter egg/fortune) but when I went to DOD the unit locked up. RBR. Then within the last 36 hours I had three lock ups. RBR again last night, disconnected the net and everything is working fine...so far.
Maybe it doesn't like my set up but no one has tried to help me to trouble shoot my problem.
So my HR20-700 and my 'ptr hate each other.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

have you verified there is no IP conflict with anything else on the network?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> have you verified there is no IP conflict with anything else on the network?


David,
I am slightly above the average user. Where would I find where the conflicts are?
I'm running windows xp.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

just the one pc? few ways to do it but if not used to it the following is probably easiest.
http://www.designcodeexecute.com/2006/11/19/find-local-ip-address-and-set-static-ip-windows-xp/

are you familiar with your router setup screens? 
how many hr series dvr on your network?


----------



## Rence (Sep 3, 2007)

We are having lockup problems and here is what we have soon.
We are connected to a network - my next step will be to disconnect and see if that helps.
Last Friday - DVR was locked up - by this I mean we attempted to turn it on, it would not respond to remote, the power button wouldn't work, the reset button wouldn't work. We had to unplug and plug it back in - watched live TV and recorded programs just fine.
Next night came down expecting to watch a show that should have been half recorded - noted record light was not on. Unit was again unresponsive - no remote, no power button, no reset. Unplugged, plugged back in - as soon as unit was up it started recording the remainder of the show.
Two more times, unit has locked up - many recordings have been missed.
Decided to leave the DVR on. We were busy and for two days the DVR appeared to be on. Power light was on - ring of lights were on. Turned on TV - got sound and picture. Live TV was fine. Attempted to change channel - unit unresponsive to remove - no guide, no playlist, no channel change etc. Tried to power off, power button wouldn't work. However, reset button did work. Recordings scheduled during those two days were not recorded.


----------



## townman (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, all, I have had the same as Rence, and they sent me a new receiver. Installed it Thursday (called D*, boy what an adventure that was). No problems till today, and now back to unresponsive TWICE in an hour. Both times I have had to reset. This is getting old. I am thinking cable might not be so bad!


----------



## townman (Apr 30, 2008)

been there done that. no resolve. now on hold with customer service



hdtvfan0001 said:


> For those with 22D....if you still get a lockup.....try to do a menu reboot, and then report here if that does (or does not) correct your problems.
> 
> I have had no lockups at all since 22D was deployed on 2 HR20-700's.


----------



## Rence (Sep 3, 2007)

At this point we haven't called DirecTV, based on what I am reading here, it appears to not be an isolated problem and getting a replacement DVR is no guarantee of resolution.

Still have DVR connected to the network, still leaving it on. Tonight we were watching live TV. During the time we were watching live TV (so DVR is on, and functioning) it missed a scheduled recording. Later this evening I noticed it wasn't in the playlist, I went to the todo list and the show was listed it in the todo list even though the start time was 2 hours in the past. So DVR was not locked up - there were no conflicts - nothing else was scheduled to record. 

This time of year I don't watch a lot of TV, so I am willing to wait it out and anything that is important to me, I have also set to record on at least one other DVR in the house.


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

Posted this in the HR20-100 0x22D section, but thought it may be of interest here:

_Experienced what I think is the precursor to a lockup tonight. Very slow response time (four seconds to pause, and 19 seconds to get the guide screen on). Tried again two hours later by pressing the guide button with no immediate response. Waited 40 seconds and left the room. Within 3 minutes the guide data was on the screen. Maybe my previous lock ups were not true lock ups, I just gave up on waiting. Regardless, some sort of resource issue appears to be causing this. I disconnected my network since the non-networked system seems a bit more stable (yet has seen hangs)._

Noticed this does not match what Rence said above. Appears he still had remote functionality, but still missed recordings. I haven't seen that. My lockups are typically video still working but remote and system buttons are unresponsive.

I definitely would not accept a hardware replacement since these troubles all started two firmware releases ago.

Is anybody getting compensation from D* for these troubles? I think I'll try that tomorrow and am curious what others may have received.

Pauley


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

Pauley said:


> I disconnected my network since the non-networked system seems a bit more stable (yet has seen hangs).


So far so good on the disconnecting the network. Not 100% certain, but the system has been much more stable since I removed the ethernet cable.

Pauley


----------



## Rence (Sep 3, 2007)

Same here, disconnected the network cable shortly after my last post. No lockups, no missed recordings since then.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

I had the now infamous lockup Sunday Morning while watching a previously recorded movie. About two hours before, the guide was very slow taking about 2-3 minutes to come back to life. After the lockup and the first RBR, I had guide problems, Not all of my channels were showing up. I could key in the channel and get to it. Another RBR finally corrected that. I am not networked.

Hardware is a HR20-100 external SATA is disabled presently, but that is a post for a different thread.

KC


----------

